# 09/30 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins battles Mysterio & Lesnar returns on Raw season premiere



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Putting the social media nonsense aside, Seth vs. Rey could be really good. As could the tag title match.

AJ vs. Cedric could be too, but my God, AJ decimated him twice. The fact this is a title match is laughable. And with Sasha vs. Alexa, I’ll be hiding in my bunker.

Mainly interested what to see what the look of the show is.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Rollins vs. Mysterio will probably be fine. Just please don't have Rollins laying in the corner scared again when The Fiend shows up.

That MizTV with Hogan and Flair. Now i'm wondering if this is somehow a setup for Crown Jewel. Leading to each guy picking a current active wrestler to represent them in a match. Otherwise I don't see where this leads to besides them saying "It's great to be on the season premiere of RAW!"

Bliss vs. Banks should be good.

Why are Heavy Machinery getting RAW tag team title shots? That is so random.

NOT looking forward to the new RAW announce team.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol, why are Heavy Machinery getting a title shot? If anything, it should be the Viking Raiders. Also Alexander getting another shot out of nowhere is baffling, but whatever.

Universal title match should be good and look forward to Sasha/Alexa. Social Media will hit the fan on this one.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Really hope Rollins vs. Mysterio gets the time/focus it deserves. I kind of wish Mysterio had a higher spot on the card since his return, but I understand why he hasn't had it. I was opposed to his return, to a degree. Given his extensive injury history, and the fact that he seemed to spend the majority of his WWE run in the 2010s on the shelf, I thought it was a really dumb idea to give him a full time contract. But he got himself in fantastic shape, and managed to avoid injury... for the most part. The fact that he managed to pick up an injury RIGHT BEFORE WRESTLEMANIA kinda proved my misgivings right.

But when he's healthy, he's as good as he ever was. Those matches with Andrade...

In an ideal world for me, Rey would be on a Brock schedule, or at least an Orton-esque schedule, where he's not always on the house show grind and has little chunks of time off TV. He's a living legend, and as long as he can go at his best, seeing him mix it up with the top stars of today is a huge treat. I'll be watching Raw live for this main event match, and I can't remember the last time Raw promoted a match I was this keen on. Let's hope the Fiend doesn't make it a no contest 3 minutes in...


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

well hopefully blissy and sasha don't kill each other :lol 

and we could see a raw tag title change, who knows.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Really looking forward to Alexa/Sasha and Seth/Rey, This idea that Cedric even deserves a US Title match is downright insane how many times does AJ have to kick his Jobber ass to let it sink in that he's not push worthy on a main show.

Anyway I'm counting on The Fiend interrupting Miz TV so he can add Hogan and Flair to his personal wall trophies too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth vs Rey should be GOOD, cos they've never had a 1 on 1 match, only in tag matches in The Shield days. So it's a fresh new matchup!

Also plz no more scared Seth WWE, have him show some guts this week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rey wearing a mask means Rollins should be terrified and lose. Maybe throw a clown mask on Dominic to get Seth extra scared.


Otis and Tucky gonna win the belts I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Fiend kills Rey and his kid.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> well hopefully blissy and sasha don't kill each other :lol


I'm more worried about twitter the next day when their fans have their own war. 
Unless the match is like 2 minutes and then Becky interrupts, it's going to be scary.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Lol, why are Heavy Machinery getting a title shot? If anything, it should be the Viking Raiders. Also Alexander getting another shot out of nowhere is baffling, but whatever.


It's the tag division, Vince doesn't care.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

First time Raw will be the B show.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Surprised no on mentioned this but any one thinking theres a possibility Flair and Hogan might be put in charge as the general managers for Raw and Smackdown? Last i checked they're both schedule to be at Raw and Smackdown this week and both were in the promotional commercial for the next Saudi show.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

ajmaf625 said:


> Surprised no on mentioned this but any one thinking theres a possibility Flair and Hogan might be put in charge as the general managers for Raw and Smackdown? Last i checked they're both schedule to be at Raw and Smackdown this week and both were in the promotional commercial for the next Saudi show.


I thought they said GMs were outdated


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

AEW on TNT said:


> I thought they said GMs were outdated


Vince McMahon is outdated, but he's still the one in charge.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

When toxic fan base meets toxic fan base... :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha some of the comments on NFL Reddit yesterday were absolutely hilarious. Non-WWE fans trying to make sense of those fiend clips they were showing during football are some of the funniest comments ever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ace said:


> First time Raw will be the B show.


Nah. It was when Triple H's reign of terror was happening


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Sounds dreadfully boring.

I bet Rey's only in that match to take the pin. Also, I'm hoping for more good Seth screaming gifs.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope The Fiend doesn't Mandible Claw Mysterio tonight. Please do something different.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I hope The Fiend doesn't Mandible Claw Mysterio tonight. Please do something different.


That's what will happen, just like he did with Kane, The Fiend will Mandible Claw yet another "legend" like he has been doing for a while now and we'll end with yet another shot of Rollins being scared shitless.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

i know i will hate the new set stages because we will see the same set stages in the next 5 years . i miss unique ppv set stages


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only tuning in for Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock the legend, Bliss vs Banks, Raw should be good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Brock giving Hogan and Flair an F5 would be best for business


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178702017830752257


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178702017830752257


NFL reddit comments were priceless during the games yesterday lol. Non-wrestling fans had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Luckily for RAW, MNF this week doesn't look intriguing at all.

I do want to see how the new music and commentary team turns out.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Anybody know if we get pyro tonight?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Otis and Tucker need to win the titles tonight, or at least win by DQ or countout


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> NFL reddit comments were priceless during the games yesterday lol. Non-wrestling fans had no idea what was going on.


Do you have a link to the reddit thread? would love to read the comments lol



bradatar said:


> Anybody know if we get pyro tonight?


I believe so


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Do you have a link to the reddit thread? would love to read the comments lol
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so


Someone took a few screen shots and uploaded them. Here ya go lol..

https://imgur.com/a/5mM4epk?fbclid=IwAR1DE9bUj7y1IAfxmPhQsFBrNMpLQMgpnT_oqfPtgem3U2u5GG5IJuTHbWo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Could be a trainwreck with the announcers today..cant wait
:cole


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Someone took a few screen shots and uploaded them. Here ya go lol..
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/5mM4epk?fbclid=IwAR1DE9bUj7y1IAfxmPhQsFBrNMpLQMgpnT_oqfPtgem3U2u5GG5IJuTHbWo


Some of them got shook :ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Some of them got shook :ha


I was laughing my ass off yesterday. FOX is crushing it with their marketing. I genuinely think SDL is gonna have a monster rating on Friday.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Anybody know if we get pyro tonight?


According to Solomonster, Kevin Dunn said pyro, plus flames and lasers. :mj4


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178748181032644609


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> According to Solomonster, Kevin Dunn said pyro, plus flames and lasers. :mj4


Man, people can laugh all they want but when the show starts with likely a new intro video followed by the pyro it's actually going to FEEL like a big deal again. Brock with his pyro? Sign me the fuck up. Bring out all the bells and whistles tonight. Corbin's new royalty intro should have ALL THE LAZORS.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Man, people can laugh all they want but when the show starts with likely a new intro video followed by the pyro it's actually going to FEEL like a big deal again. Brock with his pyro? Sign me the fuck up. Bring out all the bells and whistles tonight. Corbin's new royalty intro should have ALL THE LAZORS.


And what about when the commentators are the geeks from 205 Live? Is that gonna feel like a big deal?

Honestly, it can feel like a big deal all it wants, at that. Do something with the people I like and start changing the product. I could not care less about BROCK and CORBIN. I'd rather stick needles in my dick. Those are the lack of personality type guys that belong in AEW, not the #1 wrestling company on planet Earth.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178748181032644609
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's legit the same set with the sides/top curved inwards and the ramp whatever the fuck it is...How disappointing


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

More LED crap, they're such cheapskates.

Same company which bloody edited pyrotechnics into their wrestlers' themes fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> And what about when the commentators are the geeks from 205 Live? Is that gonna feel like a big deal?
> 
> Honestly, it can feel like a big deal all it wants, at that. Do something with the people I like and start changing the product. I could not care less about BROCK and CORBIN. I'd rather stick needles in my dick. Those are the lack of personality type guys that belong in AEW, not the #1 wrestling company on planet Earth.


I mean Rey Mysterio has a god damn title match. I am not excited for any of the matches tonight. I actually forgot about the D-list announcers too. I don't know who 2/3 of them are, and King sucks. There's like 4-5 people on both brands combined who are actually stars though man. Unfortunately for USA most of them are going to be on SDL. Bray is a star but he is likely just going to claw Rey which...who cares?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178748181032644609
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

















​


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Frost99 said:


> ​


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> It's legit the same set with the sides/top curved inwards and the ramp whatever the fuck it is...How disappointing


I just want fireworks and LAZERZ plz.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I *cannot wait* for someone to slide and fall off of that stupid sloped end of the set. Wow, what a weird choice.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:
> 
> 
> > __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178748181032644609
> ...


I'm sorry but that is one disgustingly bright looking pathetic design


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So wrestlers are going to be entering from that small gap on the right?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man, ya'll shit on everything lol. We have ZERO idea how this is going to look like with wrestlers personalized graphics and shit. Give it an episode before roasting it haha.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> I mean Rey Mysterio has a god damn title match. I am not excited for any of the matches tonight. I actually forgot about the D-list announcers too. I don't know who 2/3 of them are, and King sucks. There's like 4-5 people on both brands combined who are actually stars though man. Unfortunately for USA most of them are going to be on SDL. Bray is a star but he is likely just going to claw Rey which...who cares?


Bray is only a star for another week, too. Once he fails on Sunday, he's no longer a star, he's just Bray Wyatt again, so really, they have no stars.

This is the problem. Change up the visual presentation all you want, if Vince is involved, this dies, and dies hard. That includes on Fox. Fox has to take over from Vince and overrule him on everything he does for SmackDown to be successful and I don't think that's in the contract.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm sorry but that is one disgustingly bright looking pathetic design


The bright colors are just the no signal bars when they are testing to make sure all the panels are on and working. It's like the screen you used to see on your tv back in the day when it lost signal.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hopefully we get a Lacey match tonight



Spoiler: .


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*09/30 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins battles Mysterio &amp; Lesnar returns on Raw season premiere*



Mango13 said:


> Hopefully we get a Lacey match tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


Hopefully we get a lot of Charly Caruso tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If there is ONE thing WWE is good at it's usually presentation. (Their hype videos are damn good and before pyro was gone intros were good) I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt on this. I hope I don't eat crow later.



Kratosx23 said:


> Bray is only a star for another week, too. Once he fails on Sunday, he's no longer a star, he's just Bray Wyatt again, so really, they have no stars.
> 
> This is the problem. Change up the visual presentation all you want, if Vince is involved, this dies, and dies hard. That includes on Fox. Fox has to take over from Vince and overrule him on everything he does for SmackDown to be successful and I don't think that's in the contract.


You know Braun Strowman's geek ass is gonna be the one who fucks everything up. I'm not nearly as pessimistic as you, but you're likely going to be right.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but that is one disgustingly bright looking pathetic design
> ...


Oh ok. Thnk u-!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> If there is ONE thing WWE is good at it's usually presentation. (Their hype videos are damn good and before pyro was gone intros were good) I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt on this. I hope I don't eat crow later.
> 
> 
> 
> You know Braun Strowman's geek ass is gonna be the one who fucks everything up. I'm not nearly as pessimistic as you, but you're likely going to be right.


I could not POSSIBLY care less who screws him out of the title. Braun, Kane, Undertaker, I don't care. It means nothing. Once he doesn't win/loses on Sunday, the character dies and there's nothing in my opinion that you can do to redeem him. Nothing. I've been waiting too long for a Bray Wyatt title reign, they gave me one month based off of an accident that should never have happened. You fuck me over again, I can't invest myself in this character again, it's too long, it's one bridge too far, I don't care anymore. Oh great, he's gonna beat Undertakers worthless ass at Survivor Series, terrific, that's not meaningful at all, don't care. Pass.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> I could not POSSIBLY care less who screws him out of the title. Braun, Kane, Undertaker, I don't care. It means nothing. Once he doesn't win/loses on Sunday, the character dies and there's nothing in my opinion that you can do to redeem him. Nothing. I've been waiting too long for a Bray Wyatt title reign, they gave me one month based off of an accident that should never have happened. You fuck me over again, I can't invest myself in this character again, it's too long, it's one bridge too far, I don't care anymore. Oh great, he's gonna beat Undertakers worthless ass at Survivor Series, terrific, that's not meaningful at all, don't care. Pass.


Oh, I agree. We will see.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 09/30 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins battles Mysterio &amp; Lesnar returns on Raw season premiere*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Hopefully we get a lot of Charly Caruso tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Never enough Charly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I feel like we already know. This is the most one sided feud in the history of WWE. Seth has not gotten one god damn thing on him this entire feud and he won't tonight either, plus the threat of Braun running in, and especially the fact that Brock is winning the title and Survivor Series is brand vs brand. They're not doing monster heel vs monster heel, Brock is getting his win back on that geek. That's how it goes in WWE.

Vince cannot handle Bray Wyatt as a champion because he goes against every single rule that Vince McMahon has for why he pushes a talent. He's ugly, he's fat, he's charismatic, he can talk, he's entertaining, everything that Vince abhors in a professional wrestler is Bray Wyatt, except for the fact that he's not Japanese. If he were Japanese they would've never hired him, that's the only difference.

Vince is determined to go into football season with this absolute loser who nobody likes as his world champion and his hottest character destroyed. Good luck, idiot.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> I feel like we already know. This is the most one sided feud in the history of WWE. Seth has not gotten one god damn thing on him this entire feud and he won't tonight either, plus the threat of Braun running in, and especially the fact that Brock is winning the title and Survivor Series is brand vs brand. They're not doing monster heel vs monster heel, Brock is getting his win back. That's how it goes in WWE.
> 
> Vince cannot handle Bray Wyatt as a champion because he goes against every single rule that Vince McMahon has for why he pushes a talent. He's ugly, he's fat, he's charismatic, he can talk, he's entertaining, everything that Vince abhors in a professional wrestler is Bray Wyatt, except for the fact that he's not Japanese. If he were Japanese they would've never hired him, that's the only difference.


Brock v Seth round 3 sounds like the worst possible outcome. I'd rather Rey fucking Mysterio win and get squashed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't rather either. I have no interest in Rey winning the title, Bray vs Seth non title and Bray beating him. I don't want to see it. Bray Wyatt needs to win the title and that's the only acceptable outcome.

There's no "worst possible outcome". They are ALL the worst possible outcome except for the sole possibility that isn't.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Forgot they're getting a new stage too. If I'm guessing maybe the rainbow road stage design is for new day?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> I wouldn't rather either. I have no interest in Rey winning the title, Bray vs Seth non title and Bray beating him. I don't want to see it. Bray Wyatt needs to win the title and that's the only acceptable outcome.


The Fiend character doesn't NEED the title. WWE were just stupid and decided to book him into a title match entirely too soon. Now he can't lose. I don't want to see any of that shit either, but right now I'm trying to weigh pros/cons and the forecast is looking quite shit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Forgot they're getting a new stage too. If I'm guessing maybe the rainbow road stage design is for new day?


Pretty sure that's just the generic thing like you see on a TV when nothing is input..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> The Fiend character doesn't NEED the title.


Yes he does. Bray Wyatt needs to be made, he's still not made. He had one fluke run with the title for a month. You don't matter unless you're the champion. You do not matter. He HAS to have one decent title run before he can be considered a genuine top star. Right now he's the flavour of the month and that ends in a week.

And furthermore, fuck what HE needs. The title needs HIM. The fans need HIM. The ratings need HIM (and granted, they won't be good against football, but SETH? Forget it. Even worse.). And most importantly, my entertainment NEEDS HIM to be the champion.

I'm sick of the best performer on tv not being the champion. ENOUGH. Vince needs to get off his ass and start pushing talent. 

"He doesn't need it" WHO GIVES A FUCK? I never heard anybody say Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin, The Rock or John Cena "needed" to be the champion. The title was always on them because they were where the interest was.

WWE doesn't want Bray to be the champion? Fine, put the title on Joe. That's the only exception I'll give them. Otherwise, get that belt on Bray Wyatt RIGHT NOW. And really, I shouldn't even give them that exception since they should both be the champions on separate brands.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Roman Reigns debuted on main roster 2,507 days ago. He has been WWE or Universal champion for 181 of those days.

Is it then fair to say he didn't matter for 2,326 days?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178748181032644609
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call me crazy but I actually like what I see from the new RAW stage so far. 

I didn't mind the last stage design either that is now getting replaced.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Brock giving Hogan and Flair an F5 would be best for business


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

@Jersey; wanting to watch a snuff film :brock4


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

My god my biggest complaint about the last set was too much LED. Now it seems they've fucking doubled it.

IT.IS.FUCKING.DISTRACTING. Just like the goddamn lights in the crowd. It's like they want me to look everywhere except the ring.

Sometimes less is more, especially on a damn 3 hour show. I wish they'd realize that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Man, ya'll shit on everything lol. We have ZERO idea how this is going to look like with wrestlers personalized graphics and shit. Give it an episode before roasting it haha.


LOL roasting WWE is a way of life now




Kratosx23 said:


> I feel like we already know. This is the most one sided feud in the history of WWE. Seth has not gotten one god damn thing on him this entire feud and he won't tonight either, plus the threat of Braun running in, and especially the fact that Brock is winning the title and Survivor Series is brand vs brand. They're not doing monster heel vs monster heel, Brock is getting his win back on that geek. That's how it goes in WWE.
> 
> Vince cannot handle Bray Wyatt as a champion because he goes against every single rule that Vince McMahon has for why he pushes a talent. He's ugly, he's fat, he's charismatic, he can talk, he's entertaining, everything that Vince abhors in a professional wrestler is Bray Wyatt, except for the fact that he's not Japanese. If he were Japanese they would've never hired him, that's the only difference.
> 
> Vince is determined to go into football season with this absolute loser who nobody likes as his world champion and his hottest character destroyed. Good luck, idiot.


Bro do you ever get tired of complaining? LOL Jesus Christ literally every thread I open you're whining about Bray reiterating the same point. Lol just chill out for 2 seconds. Vince is a piece of shit, we know.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> @Jersey; wanting to watch a snuff film :brock4


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

good to be back in Dallas Brother


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

one day the whole ring will be just an LED screen with animations when they take a bump. I cant stand that shit.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> My god my biggest complaint about the last set was too much LED. Now it seems they've fucking doubled it.
> 
> IT.IS.FUCKING.DISTRACTING. Just like the goddamn lights in the crowd. It's like they want me to look everywhere except the ring.
> 
> *Sometimes less is more, especially on a damn 3 hour show. I wish they'd realize that*.


And then* THIS* is how I think #WWELogic interprets "Less is More" more so Vince.......


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LBro do you ever get tired of complaining? LOL Jesus Christ literally every thread I open you're whining about Bray reiterating the same point. Lol just chill out for 2 seconds. Vince is a piece of shit, we know.


I bet he couldn't go even 10 posts without complaining about Bray's booking, lol.

Plus, that whole "everyone loves Bray and hates Seth" thing he keeps mentioning. Cos apparently if he dislikes a wrestler, so does everyone else


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

What's with the Rollins hate? I like him.

Rollins will beat Mysterio tonight. Strowman will cause fuckery on Sunday. Rollins will retain but Wyatt won't look weak. Maybe a disappearing act when Strowman shows up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> What's with the Rollins hate? I like him.
> 
> Rollins will beat Mysterio tonight. Strowman will cause fuckery on Sunday. Rollins will retain but Wyatt won't look weak. Maybe a disappearing act when Strowman shows up.


People hate him because WWE is booking him like a pussy ass bitch. Also a lot of people on here don't like "flippy" wrestlers. There's also the fact that he puts himself in the line of fire on social media with his habitual posts.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who is ready for new lipstick on the same pig's ass? 

"MONDAY NIGHT RAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!" *in Stephanie's voice*


New song by a lame Christian rock band = mark out bro

New LED ejaculated Entrance = mark out bro

Same ol stale roster and show = In my fucking veins!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bro do you ever get tired of complaining? LOL Jesus Christ literally every thread I open you're whining about Bray reiterating the same point. Lol just chill out for 2 seconds. Vince is a piece of shit, we know.


Yeah, I do get tired of it, actually. I'm VERY tired of it, but I'm not going to stop, because it has to be said. You don't want to hear it? Either put me on ignore, or convince Vince to give Bray the title. Not all of us can be fans of talentless fucking cornball dorks like Becky who get everything handed to them. We're not all that lucky. Some people are gonna have favourite wrestlers that Vince has a vendetta against. Maybe if you ever have one, you'll understand.



validreasoning said:


> Roman Reigns debuted on main roster 2,507 days ago. He has been WWE or Universal champion for 181 of those days.
> 
> Is it then fair to say he didn't matter for 2,326 days?


That's a misrepresentation of what I said. I'm not saying that the champion is the only wrestler on the show that matters at any given moment, because if I went that far, then Brock doesn't matter until Friday, which is ridiculous, but what I am saying is, do I look at Bray Wyatt as a major, main event WWE star who has an impact on the industry? The answer is NO. He needs a genuine effort put into him to get to that level, and part of that is multiple title reigns, and right now, one extended reign, that isn't a month long, and isn't given to him because of an ACCIDENT. 

He's not presented as a big deal. He needs to be a big deal. Comparing him to Roman Reigns who has won 4 world titles and main evented 4 WrestleManias in a row does not work. Bray Wyatt has accomplished less in WWE than Jinder Mahal has.



Mox Girl said:


> I bet he couldn't go even 10 posts without complaining about Bray's booking, lol.
> 
> Plus, that whole "everyone loves Bray and hates Seth" thing he keeps mentioning. Cos apparently if he dislikes a wrestler, so does everyone else


You must not read much about wrestling online.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope Bray losses clean at HIAC just to see Lanny's meltdown, but Bray is going to win or will be protected.

It feels like hs's trying to jinx it, he doesn't mind looking like a fool.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> I hope Bray losses clean at HIAC just to see Lanny's meltdown, but Bray is going to win or will be protected.
> 
> It feels like hs's trying to jinx it, he doesn't mind looking like a fool.


You obviously haven't been following everything I've said, but if he's not going to win the title, I WANT him to lose clean. I'm tired of this "we don't believe in this guy but we're gonna pretend to care about him" bullshit. Either put the title on him, or beat him, and then fire him. I don't want Undertaker dragging him under the ring to end the show. Don't waste my time, I want them to be honest for once. If this ends in a fuck finish, it's gonna string his fans along for several more months of wishful thinking, it's gonna go nowhere like it always does and everyone will have wasted their time on this when they could've moved along early. Don't bother. 

"protection" is not protection. He either wins the title or the character is ruined, loss or non loss.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> What's with the Rollins hate? I like him.
> 
> Rollins will beat Mysterio tonight. Strowman will cause fuckery on Sunday. Rollins will retain but Wyatt won't look weak. Maybe a disappearing act when Strowman shows up.


Cos apparently WF = everyone in the entire fandom lol :lol

I just think it's stupid to say "this champion nobody likes", when that's not even true. Seth's not even anywhere near Roman levels of booing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kratosx23 said:


> You obviously haven't been following everything I've said, but if he's not going to win the title, I WANT him to lose clean. I'm tired of this "we don't believe in this guy but we're gonna pretend to care about him" bullshit. Either put the title on him, or beat him, and then fire him. I don't want Undertaker dragging him under the ring to end the show. Don't waste my time, I want them to be honest for once.
> 
> "protection" is not protection. He either wins the title or the character is ruined, loss or non loss.


 Vince cares, he isn't standing in the way anymore.

Before if someone use to get over, he wouldn't go through with it. He has of late with things like Becky, Kofi, Seth and now Bray. He's given them chances and look at the positions the individuals are in currently. Usually he would have killed their heat and pushed someone he likes. I guess he thinks listening to the fans will turn things around, didn't work out for him because he doesn't realize the fans are fickle and the stars he's pushing are never going to bring anyone in.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> Yeah, I do get tired of it, actually. I'm VERY tired of it, but I'm not going to stop, because it has to be said. You don't want to hear it? Either put me on ignore, or convince Vince to give Bray the title. *Not all of us can be fans of talentless fucking cornball dorks like Becky who get everything handed to them. We're not all that lucky.*


:trips4:trips4:trips4 Aww you gon cry? 

:aryha




Kratosx23 said:


> Some people are gonna have favourite wrestlers that Vince has a vendetta against. Maybe if you ever have one, you'll understand.


1.) Aleister Black
2.) Andrade Cien Almas

Vince has a vendetta against everyone Lannister. Not just YOUR favorites.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> Vince cares, he isn't standing in the way anymore.
> 
> Before if someone use to get over, he wouldn't go through with it. He has of late with things like Becky, Kofi, Seth and now Bray. He's given them chances and look at the positions the individuals are in currently.


Seth? LOL.

What position has he given Bray Wyatt? I don't know what you mean by "look at the position he's in now". You're acting like Bray Wyatt has never been in a title program that he's lost before. It's happened a LOT. 

This is no different than any push he's ever gotten before, and the result will be the same, and I don't care what happens next. If he gets screwed against Seth and then, I don't know, retires The Undertaker, so what? What a weak, cheap, phony consolation prize that is. If this time is different, put the title on him. If it's not, if he's just gonna be perennially held back Bray Wyatt, then BEAT HIM, and then FIRE HIM. Do not waste my time. I have no patience for this left. It's been 7 years, I'm waiting for him to be relevant and I'm not waiting any longer. Either he wins the title or I stop caring.



> 1.) Aleister Black
> 2.) Andrade Cien Almas


He doesn't have a vendetta against them. They're low carders. They belong in the low card. Bray Wyatt is a main event talent treated as a midcarder. That's what a real vendetta is. Those guys are just stuck where they belong.



> Vince has a vendetta against everyone Lannister. Not just YOUR favorites.


He hates Brock, Roman, Seth, Becky, Charlotte, Bliss, Bryan and Styles? Shit. News to me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> He doesn't have a vendetta against them. They're low carders. They belong in the low card. Bray Wyatt is a main event talent treated as a midcarder. That's what a real vendetta is. Those guys are just stuck where they belong.


Again, this is all your opinion. What makes them low carders? The fact that they lose all the time or are presented as low tier right? Before Bray came back, what was he? He was also a certified low carder. Lower than Aleister Black even in his losing record. All Bray did was talk shit then lose when it counts. He was just like Joe is now. Black talks and backs it up. It's all subjective. 

Anyone can be a main eventer if they are booked as such. Black is also a main eventer to his fans just like Bray is a main eventer to you. Black Mass is a better finisher than The Mandible Claw or Sister Abigail. Black has a better presence than Bray. Black also has a better entrance than pre-Fiend Wyatt family Bray. Black is better in the ring than Bray. If The Fiend wins the title, there is no one else on the roster worthy of defeating him in the WMania main event other than Black (assuming that he is moved to RAW in the draft) Bryan is also a worthy choice if he is drafted to RAW. This is all my opinion just like you have yours. Black is most definitely a main event talent.



Kratosx23 said:


> He hates Brock, Roman, Seth, Becky, Charlotte, Bliss, Bryan and Styles? Shit. News to me.


You name the obvious and forget the other 90% of the roster to support your argument. Typical. And yes he hated Becky before she got over. Let's not rewrite history and forget that she was barely even getting TV time before she got over. Charlotte vs Rousey was the plan. Let's also not forget that he never wanted to push Bryan before the YES movement got so big. Those cases sound like vendettas to me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178813023017979909


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178813023017979909




That looks big time. PYROOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178813023017979909


Somebody needs to slide down that tonight as their entrance.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178813023017979909


Ummm, I feel that the tron represents Ralph trying to enter the bake off, and then there's Cheif Wiggum an enabler.....









Just NOT digging it, but #WWELOgic that seems to be my default atm, #BringontheDYNAMITE


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Just thought I'd pop in to give my reaction on that stage set.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha

:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA

That is all.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

YFW seth opens raw with mic in hand:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

All this, the announcers, the set, is too, corporate looking, is that the word?

Wrestling needs grit.

I remember the time people joked about Nash's champion entrance with all the pyro. Just look at that new set. 

It's like the small dick dude riding around in a hummer. WWE is over overcompensating. 

Shit show, so let's fucking throw LED screens down your throat.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sensei Utero said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to give my reaction on that stage set.
> 
> :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha
> 
> ...



WWE:


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

If nothing else, 2019 has been definitive confirmation that Rollins was the weak link of The Shield.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Is the draft coming up only a two day thing, or are they going to stretch it out for 3 months? I was confused by the wiki article mentioning 14 weeks for some reason.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Punk_316 said:


> If nothing else, 2019 has been definitive confirmation that Rollins was the weak link of The Shield.


He's this Era's HHH. No wonder Hunter loves the guy so much. Seth is definitely a major player, but just not one of the best major players.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Rey will defeat rollins and then be the one to lose to The Fiend. That way seth can stop pissing his pants. :Cocky


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

What can tell me about the non king duo of that announce team? They any good? Who's doing color etc


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Is the draft coming up only a two day thing, or are they going to stretch it out for 3 months? I was confused by the wiki article mentioning 14 weeks for some reason.


The draft will be a 2 night event starting next week I believe. A Smackdown and a RAW. Consistent with the superstar shakeups over the past several years.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Heavy Machinery are winning the Tag titles tonight, book it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Has there been any build to HIAC? Isn’t there only like three matches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> If nothing else, 2019 has been definitive confirmation that Rollins was the weak link of The Shield.


Agreed.

Looking back, the SHIELD days, Dean had the solo run while fans loved Roman when he tagged with Seth.

Then Seth turns and this is the time where the fans gave him his biggest reaction. It wasn't because of him, but the fact he ruined The SHIELD, and turned on the 2 guys the crowd likes.

After that, the babyface return reaction which everybody gets when they come back (Del Rio got a huge pop).

Ever since, without the SHIELD reunions here and there, he's been flat.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wonder if The Fiend attacks Lesnar tonight, setting up for the potential survivor Series match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> He's this Era's HHH. No wonder Hunter loves the guy so much. Seth is definitely a major player, but just not one of the best major players.


Well hopefully for wrestling's sake, the Stone Cold of this era just went to AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a terrible song to open raw


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Here we go !


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pyro is back :banderas


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Terrible song choice and not a fan of that set at all


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shit song.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Pyro back :applause

That stage fire, y'all buggin lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

couldnt have picked a worst commentary team


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MOTHER FUCKIN PYRO BITCHESSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like a skate ramp lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

DAT PYRO


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Opening video and pyro :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I get the idea. It just doesn't look great on TV at all.

Also I love King, but him having to be the lead guy is cringe.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Their pyro guy must so happy, lol.

50/50 on the new stage so far, though I like the curve in it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol Lawler doing most of the talking 
:maury 
They all sound quiet as fuck and no enthusiasm!! MARVEZ anyone?
:heston


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh dear. The king already messing up. Doesn’t look like we are starting with a universal title match yet


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178822590351196160


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least we ain't gotta hear Renee Young on commentary, on RAW :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tom Phillps got screwed


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Seeing someone come out from that set is awful it looks like a skate ramp or the warped walk from ninja warrior


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The audio of the announcers sucks lol. 
One good thing is not hearing the "Big Dawg or its BOSS time!!!"
:cole


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This stage looks like something Tony Hawk built


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yup seeing the stage/titantron from the front angle just reaffirms my opinion of it from earlier. It's awful lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Later tonight? Didnt they just saw they are kicking off with hte title match

already fuckery and they cant get on the same page


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's so weird to me that they're leading off Raw with no recognizable commentators besides King.

They should have had one more recognizable like Booker with a new center commentary.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hahahaha.

That Raw stage and this commentary team.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Rey's mask looks nice.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I did not need an in ring Rey promo unless this is just for the Fiend to kill him in front of his boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That stage is fire. Idk what yall talking about :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Least we ain't gotta hear Renee Young on commentary, on RAW <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />


I agree I'll take this. The announcers sound like they should be on Main Event.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

BROCK GO THIS PYRO BACK!!! :brock


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

wwe must go back to raws previous colors


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Opening is just as meh/okay as AEWs. Don't think this one will grow on me though


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So much LED. *sigh*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Bet AEW don't have all the screens that we do. Who watches wrestling for wrestling, when you got all this shit! I win the war!" :vince3


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

JRL said:


> Rey's mask looks nice.


It looks so much better without that derpy mohawk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock don’t give a fuck about your kid Rey 


BROCKS PYRO WOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It is just me or does King sound ilke he is doing commentary on WWE2k

lol

It sounds fake


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:boombrock


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



:banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW officially has much better commentary.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> The audio of the announcers sucks lol.
> One good thing is not hearing the "Big Dawg or its BOSS time!!!"
> :cole


You will probably hear him say that on Smackdown lol


----------



## Hckykng24 (Jan 30, 2017)

The new set suuuucks


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> That stage is fire. Idk what yall talking about :lol




I think it’s sweet people are just hating to hate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Will Lesnar destroy Dominick tonight??


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dat Brock pyro was sexy.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha ha Brock destroys Rey, beats Rolljns, then beats Kofi Friday lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I’m just excited for something new. :lol 

Pyro and new stage wens3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Brock opening Raw with an F-5 to Rey Mysterio. :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> It is just me or does King sound ilke he is doing commentary on WWE2k
> 
> lol
> 
> It sounds fake


Sounds like a voice over for a video game


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OK, I think Brock's entrance won me over on the stage.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So no Rey vs Seth tonight?

We gettin' Lesnar boyz!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178823460258119680


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Sounds like a voice over for a video game


So its not just me lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome intro and pyro. Stage and graphics look fine. Who the fuck is this announce team? Well except for Lawler.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Lesnar vs Dominic at Wrestlemania confirmed.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who’s replacing Rey in the title match?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> It is just me or does King sound ilke he is doing commentary on WWE2k
> 
> lol
> 
> It sounds fake



Fits well with the fake feel of the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > The audio of the announcers sucks lol.
> ...


I know!! Haha I'm sick of hearing it's boss time and the big Dawg LOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lesnar just out here killing Rey right off the bat :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why Lawler gotta be a face fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That stone island jumper :ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Beat his ass Brock do what Joe wouldn’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Fits well with the fake feel of the show.


Monday Night Contrived


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So much for Jerry being the heel commentator, and I feel like Vince is already screaming at Vic and dio there way more quite then usual


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock cant hit a fan in the crowd
he should be suspended for this


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm down for Rey vs Lesnar at a future date.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

OMG please F5 Reys son :maury


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dominic has to turn on Rey at some point.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahah YESSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dom's first bumps are against Lesnar :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Notice on how Seth is not out there to help Rey Mysteiro and Dominic out. :ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

damn. They couldn’t let Joe destroy Dominic. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m laughing my ass off well done WWE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So fresh! :cole


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lesnar is one scary fuck.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Best start to RAW all year :ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not gonna lie...I kinda like King back. Too bad Jim Ross is with AEW. WWE should have hired Mike Tenay


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:applause


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Love this. No flippy shit!!
:bow


----------



## Hckykng24 (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess this is a way to get out of the pointless title match they made for tonight.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

dominic sells better than rollins


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seth, dude, if there was ever a time to earn brownie points with the fans, now is the time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm down for Rey vs Lesnar at a future date.


I was just watching their matches from 02-03 like a week ago. Love their chemistry. So I agree, hope it happens.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the play by play guy is even saying anything. Is his mic even on? This is already a disaster.

Why isnt Tom Philips out there


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Brock is extra rough tonight. Thought he broke Dominic’s back when he shoved him into the post


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

I’m pretty sure Dominic is not a teenager Lawler


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I love Rey and Lucha in general, but Lesnar destroying these 2 I can watch all day.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not liking Lawler on commentary already. And I wish they would have let Joe do something to Dominick when he was feuding with Rey, it would have helped that feud.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck yes this is how you book a Bork appearance. This is what Joe should have done in their feud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd rather.see this than start Raw with a flippy match :mark


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

gotta love the refs just flailing around like idiots outside the ring


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince is about to give Lesnar all the titles.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol guess Seth will always be the Architect


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

The beast :mark:


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Where’s Kofi?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Rey doesn't trust Finlay not to come at him from behind with a shillelagh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pyro to kick off the show! :mark:

All you had to do was just stick to speaking English, Rey. Now you and your boy must pay the price. :trump3


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Finlay is down.

Where's Hornswoggle to fuck Lesnar up?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

rkolegend123 said:


> Lol guess Seth will always be the Architect


In that he's not bothering to help Rey


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This fucking guy knows how to sell being aggressive.

No fake ass looking punches and kicks. 

The last of the GOATs here.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Quite enjoyed that beatdown tbf.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think this is overkill and gone on way too long. We get it already...


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

besides king,these announcers are not cutting it,bring back cole.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Brock comes out and destroys someone.

ZZzz.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

brock still has an incredible presence in the ring


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He hit Finlay. Come on now, we have to see Finaly get some shots in now.

Gotta say too, King did really good in that segment too. Really made Lesnar out to be a despicable human being.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Any one else hear a ref say "one more"? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Segment was kinda edgy. Loved it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Asshole chants :applause

Give Brock the Bruno reign :applause


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Brock seemed sloppy in there. Would be hilarious if Kofi somehow won on SD against him. lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, that was a good segment to start the "new season."


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

This is how legit monster heel should look like. Hate him as much as you want but Brock is one of a kind.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Dominick is going to announce his retirement from wrestling tomorrow.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Loved that haha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was fantastic. Nothing in this show can top that unless Seth drops the belt to whoever replaces Rey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also has that Dio guy said anything at all so far? King's talking a lot and I've heard Vic but not him lol.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

The last time we see Brock on Monday Nights and its was good stuff


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The commentary team feels off. :surprise:


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Dominic is going to get a huge push out of this huh?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Rey doesn't get the title shot tonight, it better be Lesnar, because I was really looking forward to Rey.

It better not be Ricochet or some shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Asshole chants :applause
> 
> Give Brock the Bruno reign :applause


Brock is a ratings killer lol

sure gve Brock another long boring title reign, will jusst push more people to AEW


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> I was just watching their matches from 02-03 like a week ago. Love their chemistry. So I agree, hope it happens.


Brock is always good vs guys like Rey, Eddie, Angle, Styles, etc


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great start to RAW lol, but why did Brock freak out so hard? Am I missing something?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

That did seem to last a tad too long. And anyone would look like a beast if they got booked like Brock. Joe would have looked badass if he got that booking.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

All Brock needs to do is dig up Eddie's casket and F5 it


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Brock seemed sloppy in there. Would be hilarious if Kofi somehow won on SD against him. lol


If they had Seth bum ass go over Lesnar clean while being injured then it shouldn’t be far fetched for Kofi to pull it off as well.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> The commentary team feels off. :surprise:


I mean it's two random assholes and King. I never thought I would miss Renee on commentary but yet here we are.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If Rey doesn't get the title shot tonight, it better be Lesnar, because I was really looking forward to Rey.
> 
> It better not be Ricochet or some shit.




I could see Braun taking the title off Seth tonight and dropping it to Bray Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

No way Kofi gets any offense in. That’s a total squash now. No way Kofi does anything!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am kind of shocked that Brock appeared tonight and will be wrestling on Friday.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was an incredible opening segment. WWE knows how to book Brock "Eff Your Kids" Lesnar right when they want.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Thats what you get for sandbagging lesnar, little bitch.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Brock finally gets revenge on Eddie.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

MetalKiwi said:


> The commentary team feels off. :surprise:


Any commentary team without Jim Ross will always be off


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178823780996538369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178824232228098049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178824409747984384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178824521639452677

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178824783670067200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178824981402259456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178825477328236545


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Brock won't get kayfabe suspended after attacking an audience member and multiple WWE producers?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Why the fuck is Brock here? He’s going after Kofi’s title, not Seth’s...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I could see Braun taking the title off Seth tonight and dropping it to Bray Sunday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can live with that. Gets the title off Becky's girl.

I hope Rey and Brock both goes to Smackdown so we can see a title feud from this.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Brock looks like he's back on the juice. Looks way bigger and more ripped.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock is so dope I tell ya.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

finalnight said:


> So Brock won't get kayfabe suspended after attacking an audience member and multiple WWE producers?


Nope not with HIAC on Sunday.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is how you start off a show folks with some action and some destruction LOL


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Also has that Dio guy said anything at all so far? King's talking a lot and I've heard Vic but not him lol.


Dio said "That man is a freak of nature" as Lesnar was leaving the ring and Vic corrected him to say that Lesnar is a beast. Agreed that Dio hasn't said much so far though. He is letting Lawler take his moments to talk.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Why the fuck is Brock here? He’s going after Kofi’s title, not Seth’s...




He’s here for all the belts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cosmo77 said:


> besides king,these announcers are not cutting it,bring back cole.


No god no dont bring Cole back on RAW and Vic and Dio are usually way more talkative and hype on 205 live I think there just nervous as hell especially with Picky ass Vince yelling in there ear.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Someone tell King Dominic is grown


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually do not miss Michael Cole or Renee Young so I'm digging this I'd rather the show me more on the action than the announcing anyway


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dom def gonna turn on Rey.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Brock is a ratings killer lol


Wrestlings not in, doesn't matter whose the champ. Casual statement


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why don't backstage officials have tasers by now?


Rey with that Halloween Havoc jacket!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> So Brock won't get kayfabe suspended after attacking an audience member and multiple WWE producers?


Of course not, they will give him the title friday


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They got Rey crying every week I hope he’s out of the title match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If Rey goes to SD and Brock wins the title, that's a ready made title feud, even for just one short match.

Oh God, Bliss vs. Banks. Quick, everyone, get off Twitter. Save yourselves.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> All Brock needs to do is dig up Eddie's casket and F5 it


That's horrible.

But I still laughed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NFL gonna suspend my dude Vontaze Burfict for a whole season for a hit,

but Brock destroys the title challenger and his son an hour or so before the match, nothing.

Are you not SPORTS entertained? :vince5


Vince, you're wrestling dude.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was an awful opening... seems Raw is still going to be same old tired shit.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> Brock looks like he's back on the juice. Looks way bigger and more ripped.


No longer has to worry about usada you could see how much he shrunk when he was in talks to get raped by dc


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bliss has pyro? Hmm.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

About time that the WWE's goddess rightfully has pyro. <3



TheLooseCanon said:


> This fucking guy knows how to sell being aggressive.
> 
> No fake ass looking punches and kicks.
> 
> The last of the GOATs here.


"B-B-BUT MUH ABZENT CHAMPEEN!1!" :Brock

:tucky at BASED Brock beating the piss out of a teenager further increasing the already insurmountable gap between his credibility and the rest of the roster's credibility.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PYRO FOR THE GODDESS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The match Sasha waited her whole life for. :mark:

Too bad Sethanie has to wait for her Rey match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sasha better win clean


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You can really tell Sasha doesn't like Alexa, at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> That was an awful opening... seems Raw is still going to be same old tired shit.


Then it will be the same old shit when Brock goes to SD to beat Kofi.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky Lynch finally got her steam punk pyro back. :mark :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa has pyro :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alexa Bliss getting pyro?? :CENA

She's confirmed to be winning this match then 8*D


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yo fuck you haters this stage with the effects makes this shit look big time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Cole and Graves got moved to Smackdown?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> You can really tell Sasha doesn't like Alexa, at all.




The pyro pissed her off it seemed like lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Becky's steam entrance is back!

:mark


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Need more makeup, Beckers.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

banks looks legit pissed tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky on commentary :lauren


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

YES BECKY SAVE US FROM THESE ANNOUNCERS


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Dio looks so awkward. Where did he come from? Has he wrestled before?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The3 said:


>


Sethanie gets up 100% healthy, no sell, curb stomps, and wins.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Only downside for me so far is the commentary team, they lack enthusiasm.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> That was an awful opening... seems Raw is still going to be same old tired shit.


Wow how come the hate?
It was great. Yes the announcing sucks but I prefer this than to hear annoying Michael calling Renee Young And I kinda missed King LOL...Plus a great way to start a show with destruction don't you think?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The only thing this show has done so far is make me want to see more of Brock Lesnar, Batista, and Rey Mysterio. Basically, these guys haven't created anyone interesting in over a decade.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I missed the very beginning of the show, who is on commentary? I know King, but who are the other 2?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steiner :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This show feels weird to start with, it doesn't feel like a traditional Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did they really play a siren sound effect lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> The pyro pissed her off it seemed like lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably jealous. And she hates Bliss, which doesn't help matters lol.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The announcers are just fine. Glad Becky took the headset off.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky getting ready for a fight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

You would think King would appreciate Becky's ass being like 2 feet away from his face. I guess he really has lost his testicular fortitude.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

king was one of the best back in the day, but the dude needs to hang it up now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Only downside for me so far is the commentary team, they lack enthusiasm.


Yep it's as if there are 2 Alex Marvez plus horny King lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Only downside for me so far is the commentary team, they lack enthusiasm.


It sounds like WWE2k is doing it


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Alexa gotta job to Sasha who is still getting crickets 


Lol at the random ambulance sound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Surely Rey is costing Brock the title on Friday, right? Brock attacked his fucking SON. This will be ridiculous if we don't get a response.

Sadly, I don't expect a response. I expect Bray will probably still attack Rey in the main event, this will be forgotten about and Brock will win because WWE.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF was that siren? LOL at the sound botch


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love it when Alexa expands her moveset or switching up her routine. 

Proves haters like me wrong. I used to dig her when she first arrived too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Switched channels for a second, thought Scott Steiner was coming out.

And you know Jerry is sneaking in as many ass shots on Becky as he can get right now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa is hot as fuck. Sasha too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Bob Ross on fucking commentary?

A show called RAW.

Bright lights and screens, pyro out the ass.



Whispering commentary.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Perverted King > Cole
:cole


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> You can really tell Sasha doesn't like Alexa, at all.


She's just jelly that her Afghan Hound-loooking ass will never be as marketable as Da Goddess.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hope Becky wins at HIAC and Sasha is just left to cry and pout again.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You would think King would appreciate Becky's ass being like 2 feet away from his face. I guess he really has lost his testicular fortitude.


Just have Paige come out there and he’d have it back.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Why isn't King screaming about puppies?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Steiner :mark:



lol! I thought the same thing, or Jordynne Grace.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is Bob Ross on fucking commentary?
> 
> A show called RAW.
> 
> ...


The whole.show is so flashy maybe they wanted the commentary to be more quiet?
:heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The fuck that was that finish?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That Brock beatdown was fucking awesome.

Only problem was it was a set up for Kofi and not a star to run in and make the save e.g. Rock or Austin.

Crowd would have gone nuts and it would be a good way to start a program for Brock-Rock or Brock-Austin.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is... awkward. The audio/sound missing feels incredibly weird. And there is just prolonged silence.

Has the guy on the far left even said anything?

I do not understand why they went with 2/3 commentators nobody (or most people) have never heard of before.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> The fuck that was that finish?




Alexa don’t lose clean cmon now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Of course this balding tooth pick wins the match lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Alexa is hot as fuck. Sasha too.


stop imagining that threesome.


What was with the siren? Big Poppa Pump coming out?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Becky telling someone they made it personal? :bosque


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> did they really play a siren sound effect lol


Wasn't that the ambulance in the back pickup Rey son?/


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I hope Becky wins at HIAC and Sasha is just left to cry and pout again.


I bet Becky loses then gets drafted to SD


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That "Irish thing in me."


Um ok.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> This is how you start off a show folks with some action and some destruction LOL


_*"DESTRUCTION, TERROR, AND MAYHEM!"*_


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

that fat bearded dude with the bliss shirt. lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The3 said:


> Wasn't that the ambulance in the back pickup Rey son?/


You'd never hear that in the arena.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Liked the ambulance siren letting you know that Dom was getting taken away.

Why does Bliss get pyro?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That finish was, well, something.

But the post match beatdown and brawl were fun. Good stuff to hype HIAC.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Give Roode the US Title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Switched channels for a second, thought Scott Steiner was coming out.
> 
> And you know Jerry is sneaking in as many ass shots on Becky as he can get right now.


Becky has a ass?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Only downside for me so far is the commentary team, they lack enthusiasm.


I want to say there nervous but something seems off with commentary team IDK why there so quit and lack enthusiasm and character.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> Liked the ambulance siren letting you know that Dom was getting taken away.
> 
> Why does Bliss get pyro?


Because she is the hottest female on the roster


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> This is... awkward. The audio/sound missing feels incredibly weird. And there is just prolonged silence.
> 
> Has the guy on the far left even said anything?
> 
> I do not understand why they went with 2/3 commentators nobody (or most people) have never heard of before.


I knew the commentary would be cringe but that's the fun part of the show I guess lol. Kinda good hearing King back. They made the volume louder or Vince told them to get louder lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

"You made it personal, i'm going to make it painful." - The Man


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Non stop action pal. We just now started to do this because we have competition. If we didn't, you'd still be getting special guest host segments. :vince3


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

dat fiend pop


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They only thing they've succeeded at is making Rey a more sympathetic babyface. He got his ass beat and now has to overcome the odds vs Seth.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

roode still has one of the best themes and entrances in wrestling


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show is fast paced as fuck


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's Cheer Money!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> roode still has one of the best themes and entrances in wrestling


And sadly they have to cut it short to put in Zigglers


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> that fat bearded dude with the bliss shirt. lol.


I'm pretty sure women wrestler shirts come in women's sizes and Men's XXXL.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why dont they just rename this WWWE - Women's world wrestling entertainment already


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Becky has a ass?


Yes, she has

:rollins


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Somebody clarify this for me. With the draft are the only Brand exclusive champions (Raw and SD Womens Champ, Raw and SD Tag Team Champions) expemt from draft. 

Meaning RAW can't draft the Smackdown Womens Champ and or Smackdown Tag Champions. Same thing with Smackdown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And that's a wrap. Becky already had her segment and apparently Charlotte is there for the dark match.

To the background RAW goes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AEW ad on RAW ha ha ha


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So glad they announced a Firefly Fun House. I was getting nervous their wouldn't be one.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> AEW ad on RAW ha ha ha


No way!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Somebody clarify this for me. With the draft are the only Brand exclusive champions (Raw and SD Womens Champ, Raw and SD Tag Team Champions) expemt from draft.
> 
> Meaning RAW can't draft the Smackdown Womens Champ and or Smackdown Tag Champions. Same thing with Smackdown.


does it matter ? Its all Kayfabe so its not like the WWE has to make rules of who is exemtp or not


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> And that's a wrap. Becky already had her segment and apparently Charlotte is there for the dark match.
> 
> To the background RAW goes.


You mean you don't want to watch Ricochet run around the ring trying to stick his finger in everybody's face while the top guy is in the corner:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178825584618754048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178826723892350976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178826840363950080


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Yes, she has
> 
> :rollins


 Fitting considering someone's leaks :rollins


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

AEW commercials on RAW


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Hopefully Heavy Machinery wins this. I like Roode but he and Ziggler have always been a random tag team.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Daddy Corbin better have all the pyro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Never thought I'd say this about post-2008 Lawler, but his commentary is actually pretty good, even without J.R. to play off of. :bjpenn

Honestly have no opinions on white nerdy guy and black dude named after a JoJo character, though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is Dominic going to avenge Rey and get revenge on Brock *one day*?

That's what I got from that opening.

Surely that can't be all for Kofi?

We all know Kofi is going to die against Brock.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly looking good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What happened last week?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

There was no AEW ads on my commercials. Anyway, Bray the Clown is laughable and its so sad that they make Seth act so scared of a B horror act.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because she is the hottest female on the roster


If you're into 15 year old girls with too much makeup....


They edited Seth's scream. Lol!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Seth shrieking will never not be funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Charly looking good


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> There was no AEW ads on my commercials. Anyway, Bray the Clown is laughable and its so sad that they make Seth act so scared of a B horror act.


We get it you dont like Bray no need to cry about it every week


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Seth is the worst babyface ever. Just fucking horrible


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shut up you geek can someone please win the title tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

mediocre pop for cuck rollins


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seeing as Rey and Dominic were already killed tonight, I doubt The Fiend Mandible Claws them. Are we getting something new from Bray tonight?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yeah Roode & Dolph are here for a match aren't they, it was seriously like ten minutes ago they came out lol :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Brock vs Seth for the title.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The usual scripted babyface promo from Rollins was hoping he will switch it up a bit.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh no, is CM Punk going to burn it down tonight? lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A surprise challenger.

Oh cue the speculation.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> We get it you dont like Bray no need to cry about it every week


Not crying about it, but thanks for reading my posts every week, always good to have a fan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> If you're into 15 year old girls with too much makeup....
> 
> 
> They edited Seth's scream. Lol!


LOL What are you talking about lol

Even without makeup she is still by for the hottest female in the wwe


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck it’s gonna be fucking Ricochet isn’t it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock gonna be the Universal and WWE champ :HA


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Heavy Machinery going after the Raw titles?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> A surprise challenger.
> 
> Oh cue the speculation.


Bray Wyatt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So basically the announcing today is just King LOL


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

MetalKiwi said:


> Oh no, is CM Punk going to burn it down tonight? lol


The roof would blow off that arena.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mox Girl said:


> Oh yeah Roode & Dolph are here for a match aren't they, it was seriously like ten minutes ago they came out lol :lol


I guess they were just standing around in the ring the whole time?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Otis's arms make Chris Benoits look like Jon Jones comparatively. Dudes arms are short as fuck


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Has anyone said anything in like five minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't expect them to win, but c'mon Otis.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These guys have no chemistry at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Even without makeup she is still by for the hottest female in the wwe



Bliss is hot but she looks like any other average girl when compared to Mandy Rose


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Fiend is either winning the belt tonight or interfering.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brock about to unify the titles then lose one on Sunday lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Why do I get the feeling that Brock is gonna just win both titles?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolBrandExtension

Honestly though, fuck this company for giving a random mish-mash team a title reign before a cohesive and entertaining unit like Heavy Machinery.

:mase at Otis going with trunks instead of a singlet to show off his CHONK status.



Stormbringer said:


> Why does Bliss get pyro?


Why not? bama4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Watch Rey’s replacement be someone like big show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Dio just used Otis's old last name. He's probably getting chewed out in his headset right now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's like I'm listening to Alex Marvez x2.
King is the MVP of the announce table tonight lmao
:heston


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because she is the hottest female on the roster


WRONG, everybody knows that title belongs to Charlotte


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why did they get rid of Otis’ singlet? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JRL said:


> Dio just used Otis's old last name. He's probably getting chewed out in his headset right now.


I doubt it. Vince probably couldn't hear him with his whisper voice 
:maury


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

How in the fuck did Otis pass wrestling school? I enrolled, it’s tough! In his shape, just how?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Announcing has been terrible so far. Not sure how Heavy Machinery earned a RAW tag title shot. Shouldn't they have earned a SD title shot if anything?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> WRONG, everybody knows that title belongs to Charlotte


Whatever you are smoking please send some my way


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

These announcers are another level of terrible.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’ve yet to hear Dio say anything and King is basically working a one man booth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Can they stop saying “season premiere” just makes it sound more fake


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Announcing has been terrible so far. Not sure how Heavy Machinery earned a RAW tag title shot. Shouldn't they have earned a SD title shot if anything?


Yeah it's bad. Like Main Event bad


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178826723892350976


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Announcing has been terrible so far. Not sure how Heavy Machinery earned a RAW tag title shot. Shouldn't they have earned a SD title shot if anything?


That is what I said earlier. Why not have a Raw team with a Raw title shot?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Brock gonna be the Universal and WWE champ :HA


That's actually where my mind went. That way on the premier they could have Champion vs Champion. But that would wreck the set up of Bray vs Seth.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Whatever you are smoking please send some my way


I’m joking! It’s really Peyton Royce


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is this guy announcing?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wonder why they didnt just shift Tom Phillips and Byron to RAW to announce.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

troubleman1218 said:


> I’m joking! It’s really Peyton Royce


This guy knows what he is talking about :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Bliss is hot but she looks like any other average girl when compared to Mandy Rose


Bliss is way hotter than Mandy Rose and its hilarous you talk about too much make up adn bring up mandy rose


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Call an audible and bring Byron or Phillips out these two guys suck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That newb announcer just said all Wisconsin people are fat like Ottis
:maury


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bliss is way hotter than Mandy Rose and its hilarous you talk about too much make up adn bring up mandy rose


When did I ever mention makeup?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> That newb announcer just said all Wisconsin people are fat like Ottis
> :maury




Yes he did I thought I was hearing things lol is he the heel announcer then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Wonder why they didnt just shift Tom Phillips and Byron to RAW to announce.


Because Vince is stupid


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

king is in rare form tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Call an audible and bring Byron or Phillips out these two guys suck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree Phillip's is better. These 2 suck. Keep King. Get rid of these Main Event sounding whispering clowns


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Call an audible and bring Byron or Phillips out these two guys suck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would take a JBL, Renee, Booker T commentary booth if it meant getting rid of this current team we have now. idk who thought this random pairing of 3 people was a good idea but they should be fired.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Call an audible and bring Byron or Phillips out these two guys suck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly yeah


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree Phillip's is better. These 2 suck. Keep King. Get rid of these Main Event sounding whispering clowns


Phillips IMO is the best play by play person on the main roster.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Otis bulking up is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > That newb announcer just said all Wisconsin people are fat like Ottis
> ...


Another slip up. But sounded heelish lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Man I love Otis.

No one does that shtick better.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

King's reaction to Otis :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Otis has charisma


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Yes he did I thought I was hearing things lol is he the heel announcer then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naw I think he's just a unintentional dick like Michael Cole


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Announcers are trash. Still better than having Renee but still trash. Lawler needs to be more dirty old man heel like in the 90s


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Not a fan of the Roode/Ziggler team, but THANKFULLY they retained.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The camera zoomed in on that chick and her kid and the only thing I could think of was I hate people who fucking chew their gum like that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hogan & Flair, next.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's time for the old fogey talk time, yay...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heavy Machinery losing again :sadbecky


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Hogan and Flair to promote their match at Crown Jewel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Jimmy Hart Hogans real manager?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm so Braun, Corbin, and Joe the only bigger names without anything scheduled on the show so far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Brock gonna be the Universal and WWE champ :HA


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Time for Lesnar to come back out and issue another beatdown


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JRL said:


> Hogan and Flair to promote their match at Crown Jewel.


Is Crown Jewel already up again?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Time for Lesnar to come back out and issue another beatdown


I wish.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

We'll see Hulk limp to the ring and Flair act like a spaz. Oh can't wait....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

JRL said:


> Hogan and Flair to promote their match at Crown Jewel.


Really? Those 2 old men are actually going to wrestle??


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> Announcers are trash. Still better than having Renee but still trash. Lawler needs to be more dirty old man heel like in the 90s


Who are these other 2 announcers? Are they for one night only?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Really? Those 2 old men are actually going to wrestle??


No.

But that's how bad the current WWE is, that a match between Hogan and Flair is believable.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JRL said:


> Hogan and Flair to promote their match at Crown Jewel.




Brother...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is Crown Jewel already up again?


Yeah, on Halloween.. Which is weird.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Who are these other 2 announcers? Are they for one night only?




No that’s their plan as of now but they’ll see how bad this is (I hope) and change it. This is disgustingly bad and I can’t see these three working together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> No.
> 
> But that's how bad the current WWE is, that a match between Hogan and Flair is believable.


Sad thing is there are probably people out there and on this forum who would mark out if it happened lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm is FOX gonna be cool advertising Blood Money?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

King it is the biggest week in wrestling ever becasue of AEW lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> Time for Lesnar to come back out and issue another beatdown





Party's over, grandpa.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

get ready for hogan to put himself over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Otis bulking up is great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mah boi is this meme personified: https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/thick-solid-tight

Now if only they'd get him a title to wear across that girthy waist... >:T


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think for Smackdown they are going to have a pre show or something. I was watching Fox earlier and the had a ad that said Smackdown was going to start at 7:30pm.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm who is gonna come troll the old timers? Sami Zayn or King Corbs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz has the old school Randy Orton pyro :maury


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

No one cares about your damn kids Miz


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only one man can have that pyro, Miz


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

At least Miz would stand up for someone attacking his daughter and not forget about it like he did with his Dad.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why did Lesnar beat up Rey & Dominick?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Hogan time brothers!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Drunk Ric Flair


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Now they’re recognizing Flair as a 17x Champion?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This mother fucker was suing the company like two weeks ago lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I hope this isn't a segment where they just kiss each others asses


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Flairs hammered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah, it's the GOAT.


Along with Hogan, Flair, and Miz.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hogan off the roids


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Flairs hammered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When isnt he?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

rkolegend123 said:


> I hope this isn't a segment where they just kiss each others asses


I hope you have your expectations set really, really low then.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Flairs hammered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drunken rant about THE MAN would be quality TV


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh get your old ass to the ring and lets get this over with.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Pyro for Hogan?
:mj2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does the announce team that these 2 were on Raw like 2 or 3 weeks ago? They are making it sound like they haven't been seen in years.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

big pop for hogan (as it should be)


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I cant wait until Miz retires and joins commentary because he is a promo god.

As for commentary. Vic is fantastic, Lawler is doing fine, and Dio is meh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, I hate Hogan. I always have lol, never liked him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Remember the geeks who thought the Hulkster was gonna get booed live? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

rkolegend123 said:


> I hope this isn't a segment where they just kiss each others asses


Better not be the forum is here to see Ric or Hogan win the 24/7 title


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

I just checked out the new RAW set and me personally I am disappointed. 
It screams generic like the last one. 
I was hoping for a more old school flavour with creative props but instead we just get more LED generic look with the same old LED arena band. 

The only difference is they added pyro again. 

I hope Smackdown actually has some creativity.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This segment is :mark
I'd take this over Cedric :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Flairs hammered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah he is....its pathetic. We know who isnt though brothers!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whats the over/under on Hogan calling Nakamura a Jap or Chinaman?


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Mango13 said:


> Sad thing is there are probably people out there and on this forum who would mark out if it happened lol


I'd want to see the match just because of the funny factor. :flair4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ric is on a different fucking planet holy shit hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm Drunk!!! wooo nature boy


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Drunken Flair :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flair is all kinds of fucked up :westbrook5


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

This is awkward. Ric looks annoyed lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Whats the over/under on Hogan calling Nakamura a Jap or Chinaman?





I'd mark if we got a "Hulk Machine" promo.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the point of this segment?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I was wondering why Hogan's not getting booed like last week but this is Phoenix, right?

Oh God, Ric is lit!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ric is about to shoot he’s on a different planet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The FIEND to come out-!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can we boo this man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Flair is so hammered


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bray to come out?? :lol


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Flair is hammered :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hulk how you fuck up a woooo lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Hulk doesn’t seem as over. Maybe the mics are down


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This segment is already dragging ass. Get these geezers out of the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Flair forget about Rock?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Is Ric going off script?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> The FIEND to come out-!!!


Mandible claw on Hogan and Flair starts spazzing out. Please God.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

hogannn is an evillll waccisttt and is gonna gettt booooooeeddddd


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Is this scripted? Ric is embarrassing himself


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Flair is so permanently wasted he probably sees stuff like The Fiend 24/7.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Senile Flair is starting shit lol.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Here we go lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the drunkest I’ve seen Flair in a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

man, flair is the worst.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How many drinks did Ric down tonight? :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good ol Ric Flair rant, I'm glad there not at least kissing each other's ass


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Flair is with the shits tonight :kobelol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not even quite sure what this segment is.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol what's going on?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hogan and Flair to die from heart attacks in the ring at Crown Jewel.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Undertaker one of the all-time biggest draws? lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

OLD MAN MATCH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No please Phoenix don't encourage them!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ric is drunk...Loving this


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Wheelchair on a pole match?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Miz calls Ric a 16-time champ
> Minitron says "17-time champion"

WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING, BROTHER! Just shitcan this gag already and just refer to him as the 19-time champ (https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...ook_a_look_at_every_single_one_of_ric_flairs/) that he actually is. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope this is not setting up a match, jesus


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The old fucks are over what can you say lol. Folk would kill for that eternal overness.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Get stone cold out here to stun these clowns


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So is this match just to get Flalir a win over Hogan ?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


THAT'S A MONDAY NIGHT RAW MOMENT!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Each and every person chanting 1 more match should be slapped


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What the literal fuck?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If these 2 are going to wrestle they better have paramedics at the ready!


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

One more match :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Y’all were joking and these two old men are gonna wrestling at Blood Money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Why is the Miz a babyface ? 

MizTV sucks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so glad it's just a 5 on 5, tag.. Thought they were actually just gonna do Hogan/Flair.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ugh! Of course it’s Rollins. Lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Thankfully its team vs team and not Hogan vs Flair.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TNA did this like 10 years ago :lmao


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I've never seen a Saudi Event, but would have tuned in for a Flair vs. Hogan one on one.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Y’all were joking and these two old men are gonna wrestling at Blood Money
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh fuck it's happening


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Seth Rollins is team captain of Team Hogan and got fire pyro.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is Ric drunk?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Seth Rollins to curb stomp Ric Flair into sobriety.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Going from Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair cutting promos to this waste


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Oh look the cuck boy himself


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Is Ric drunk?


Steaming


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178839539353296896


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Um, this is really embarrassing... Like Warrior levels embarrassing... And why are these dumbasses in the crowd encouraging this shit?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God damn I missed Pyro so much. It adds so much to the show.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Orton cutting drunk flair off


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg Ric is so pathetic lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Saudis: we want Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair to fight
Vince: uhhh I got a better idea...


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

jesus rollins sucks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Would you trust Randy Orton? I wouldn't :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Randy :sodone


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay I'm marking out! :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shut up geek ass Rollins 

Can Orton just destroy Rollins here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I’m liking this Team Flair vs Team Hogan


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Is Ric drunk?


The question isnt if hes drunk it's how fucked up is he


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

"Randy get out there and stop drunk Flair!!"


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

ric going into business for himself tonight


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Evolution :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Evolution season :honoraryblack


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Marking out :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol, damn.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Evolution!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Whoanma said:


>


This gif makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Orton just asked Ric if he was ok hahahah and Orton a real star telling the beta boy to shut the fuck up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Orton is the GOAT


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Wow thanks for coming out, Jimmy Hart. Glad you could make the flight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton and Rollins it is, I guess.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Uninspired Orton > Rollins


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ric drunk =ratings 
:russo


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hogan like yeahhhh....now where's my check


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

So far I'm Team Flair. I really hope he's not "high" again. That would be insane with everything he's been through.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

What happen to the title match???


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-XERO- said:


>


Utterly nonsensical and obviously absurd...and yet leagues more entertaining than RAW and SD! have been for the last 2-3 years.

:hogan :flair


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

htey couldnt take an ad and roll out the carpet then


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

.........................ok.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I've never seen this rolling out the carpet LOL this is hilarious


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why are they doing this match at the Saudi show? It would make more sense to do it at Survivor Series but nope gotta please the Saudis lol.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh my god, second hand embarrassment to the max...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Of course Seth going to pick Roman


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Is this being written on the fly? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great 2nd hour segment.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HAIL TO THE KING 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Isn't HIAC this sunday :ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Orton helping the ring crew :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Corbin went from working at applebees to burger king


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh shit it's Seth's old friend Rusev!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ALL HAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rusev!!! :mark


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

might as well make this Rollins' championship match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This gotta be the most random segment of all time :HA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The 2nd hour got hot!!
:cornette


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins tries too hard.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rusev face turn eh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wait, wasn't Rusev a heel the last 2 weeks? Now he is a face helping Rollins?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Rusev is a face now? Cool.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Easiest paydays of 2019:

1. Jimmy Hart on the RAW season premiere
2. Lacey Evans (Jan-April)
3. Elias
4. Brock Lesnar


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

i have no clue whats going on right now but I'm loving this


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RUSEV TURNS FACE AND HE'S OVER AGAIN! :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Guess they didnt wanna give us Orton/Seth yet


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> This gotta be the most random segment of all time <img src="http://i.imgur.com/F66HcRC.gif" border="0" alt="" title="HA" class="inlineimg" />


It is but love it. Doesnt feel too fake


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it time for another fake Rusev push?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Corbin went from working at applebees to burger king


Mascot money is good money


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

World champion there and Rusev Day chants take over lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

What a Mess this show has been. I never thought I'd say this but I have a Feeling come the draft with the potential star power heading to Smackdown.

I might be changing my Brand allegiences from Raw Guy to Smackdown Guy !!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

....I only saw some parts of it, but what the fuck was that segment?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Pornstache Rusev Day!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

They realize were less than one week from hiac dont they?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show has been fun. Cant believe I'm enjoying Raw
:cornette


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rusev really needs to shave that mustache he looks ridiculous


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> It is but love it. Doesnt feel too fake


Def entertaining, just random as shit lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am a big Rusev fan, but come on WWE make him a heel or a face and stick with it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BABYFACE RU-RU IS RUNNING WILD, BROTHERS! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So now that Rusev is an American citizen he is a face.

No more evil foreigner cliche then?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

GloriousLunatic said:


> What a Mess this show has been. I never thought I'd say this but I have a Feeling come the draft with the potential star power heading to Smackdown.
> 
> I might be changing my Brand allegiences from Raw Guy to Smackdown Guy !!!!!


AEW Guy?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone else enjoying the show?? Pretty fun. Keep Flair on more often lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> ....I only saw some parts of it, but what the fuck was that segment?


The return of crash TV, Attitude Era return confirmed lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the kind of RAW I love. Just nonsense. I think Seth’s dropping the title. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

See if it's brock tonight :fpalm


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

DGenerationMC said:


> I have no idea what's going on.


Stuff and things.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Not been 100% predictable, I'll give them that.

One surprise after another. As out of left field as they may be.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Jimmy Hart looks has he barely aged at all in the last 35 years.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Come on Vince, BROTHER. Rey can't go tonight but I've got one more run in me. Let me take on Seth Rollins for the WWF Championship. Hulkamania is alive and well here in the Pontiac Superdome, brother!"


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Natecore said:


> AEW Guy?


Never. I'll be WWE Forever.

Just changing my Brand Loyalty to Smackdown.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I've enjoyed this Raw lol.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

get that title off rollins asap


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This might be one of the most random Raws ever :lol It's all over the place, but I am enjoying myself. That segment went in a totally different direction than I expected haha.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

So that segment was great lmao but I'd classify this as "out of canon" along with anything related to a Saudi show


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178840371347910656


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm still lost.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jesus Christ who is on which brand and is Seth defending tonight or what..

Show is all over the place, not in a good way either.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Seth is either wrestling Finn Balor or Strowman would be my guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Calling it now the Fiend wins the title tonight.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

That was a roller coaster..

- Miz TV with Hulk / Drunk Ric 
- 5 v 5 match, weeks before Survivor Series
- Rollins v Orton quick match
- Fucking ring carpet being removed on TV
- Corbin interference before match starts
- Rusev saves Rollins

All in one segment...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show is random as fuck, random shit just happening lol I've been entertained though


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178840371347910656


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Team Flair should be Randy , Corbin, Ziggle, Roode, Sullivan


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178842422287183872


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

No one cares where Lana is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev and Lana angle?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178842422287183872


Rollins got that face realising he's just shit himself


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lord, a "Someone is banging Lana" storyline is in store for us...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They need to close out the last hour strong.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hell yeah Rusev


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev vs. Rollins. HOLY SHIT! :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178842422287183872


Why does Seth look like a dope in all these pictures with legends..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178842422287183872


A bitch, A Geezer, and Irrelevant Jobber


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PUT THE TITLE ON RUSEV 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Matt Riddle look like The Miz if he was a Southern California 1970s surfer...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rusev getting the shot? Well you can pretty much scrap any idea of a title change.....at least you would think.


----------



## Hckykng24 (Jan 30, 2017)

Booooooooooooooooring. Why even have this match?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

AOP look like Dominick's older brothers.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These guys need to join Andrade already and start the cartel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rusev? How underwhelming.

He hasn't been built up well and Rollins is not losing that. Massive downgrade from Rey. Lame.

I hope it's someone else but probably not as they've already done a bait and switch.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why can't they just be WAR MACHINE?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Bray is definitely interfering now lol. Let's hope it's not just a repeat of the last two weeks.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

i'll mark out hard if rusev wins


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't think RuRu is gonna make it to his title match.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

And that kills all interest in the rest of the show. Rollins v Rusev? Lol.


----------



## Lil Uso Vert (Aug 9, 2016)

regardless of anything this has been a good show tonight


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev ain't winning of course. But damn, it's cool he's doing something of note at least.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh lord, a "Someone is banging Lana" storyline is in store for us...


They already did one. Remember when they were on Smackdown and Lana had a storline with Aiden English? There was supposed to be a tape of them together.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev getting the title shot? Yawn...


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Viking raiders are trash


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Im liking these AOP vignettes


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

punk vs rollins plz


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> They already did one. Remember when they were on Smackdown and Lana had a storline with Aiden English? There was supposed to be a tape of them together.


And The Rock as well lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Rusev getting the title shot? Yawn...


We all know he ain't winning it. :draper2


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

This is why jobbing people out is bad , nobody want to see Rusev in the title pic right now


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Of course Seth going to pick Roman


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MrEvans said:


> And The Rock as well lmao




Didn’t zig man bang out Lana in a story too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> They already did one. Remember when they were on Smackdown and Lana had a storline with Aiden English? There was supposed to be a tape of them together.


that angle was a rushed disaster, and killed english's in-ring career.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They really can't close this episode with a Rollins/Rusev match and a predictable attack by The Fiend.

Come on it is the season premiere of RAW, do something to shake things up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just need it confirmed, and I'll actually be excited for a Raw/SD main event for once.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Punk_316 said:


> that angle was a rushed disaster, and killed english's in-ring career.


Very true. I don't think they ever finished that story either.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why does lawler keep making those high pitches yells


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What are the chances of Bray Wyatt winning the Universal title this Sunday?

Surely, they'd want to do a Universal title match at Crown Jewel. They could've easily chosen Kofi Kingston or Brock Lesnar to be the captain against Seth Rollins if they weren't planning on doing any world title matches for that event.

Edit:

By the way, what are the chances of Rey Mysterio (or the other New Day members) helping Kofi Kingston retain this Friday to screw over Brock Lesnar?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The fiend will lay out Rusev


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I was worried this was gonna happen. First hour was great but all they have left now is a Cedric match nobody cares about, the funhouse, and a predictable title match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

There we go. Rusev/Rollins confirmed. Awesome.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate when they do this. Guy is off TV for months, then gets a title shot as soon as he comes back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> We all know he ain't winning it. :draper2


Even if he were to win it...yawn.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This geek talking about larping I expect a thread shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I hate when they do this. Guy is off TV for months, then gets a title shot as soon as he comes back.


It's even worse when the guy that comes back and gets that title shot was an irrelevant jobber. Like we are supposed to forget they booked him like a fucking joke for a year and take him seriously as a contender :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't these two tag teams face last week?

50/50 booking incoming.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I hate when they do this. Guy is off TV for months, then gets a title shot as soon as he comes back.


There are no qualifications for title shots anymore. Anyone can have one whenever they want it. Its so stupid.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Viking Experience are so fucking boring


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cedric is going to win the title tonight isn't he?

No other reason to keep this going other than Cedric getting.the win.

He was squashed at the PPV and on the following Raw..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Joseph92 said:


> I hate when they do this. Guy is off TV for months, then gets a title shot as soon as he comes back.


True. It would have been nice if they actually built Rusev up more before doing this. 

Best case scenario, Rusev doesn't lose the match and The Fiend screws him over. Then they continue building Rusev up for a title run or at least a title feud next year.

However the likely scenario is he loses the match, then gets laid out by the Fiend (after shaking Seth's hand), then goes back to his usual spot. Therefore, I'll personally take any little bit of main event time for Rusev I can get.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

shit boring tag teams


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Cedric is going to win the title tonight isn't he?
> 
> No other reason to keep this going other than Cedric getting.the win.
> 
> He was squashed at the PPV and on the following Raw..


Ridiculous that Styles had to be at the kick off with this guy and worse that he may be losing the title to him tonight.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Don't miss Graves' 'commentary' at all. He had some good lines- but the dude was mostly a smug, pretentious douche who loved the sound of his own voice.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The XL 2 said:


> The Viking Experience are so fucking boring


That's what happens when you get no mic time, segments, pre taped promos, etc.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

A bad squash match team vs a bunch of jobbers who rarely win. Yay.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Vic Joseph sounds like Michael Cole. "Impressive. When RAW roles onnnnnnnnn......". They can't let these guys develop a different way of saying things?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> Cedric is going to win the title tonight isn't he?
> 
> No other reason to keep this going other than Cedric getting.the win.
> 
> He was squashed at the PPV and on the following Raw..




Booking 101 says yeah considering the universal isn’t going to Rusev 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Ridiculous that Styles had to be at the kick off with this guy and worse that he may be losing the title to him tonight.


The company is a mess, there's level to this game.

It's a shame the biggest wrestling promotion in the world does not realize this.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Vic Joseph sounds like Michael Cole. "Impressive. When RAW roles onnnnnnnnn......". They can't let these guys develop a different way of saying things?


Not when you have Vince micromanaging the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Vic Joseph sounds like Michael Cole. "Impressive. When RAW roles onnnnnnnnn......". They can't let these guys develop a different way of saying things?


On top of that they are fuckin twins. Same geek face with eye glasses and everything. WWE just couldn't help themselves lol, they can't get out of their set ways. They want it to feel the same.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If they had an award season for wrestling - The OC would be runaway favorites for Busts of the Year.

They couldn't make them a bigger joke if they tried.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE makes me hate tag team wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> If they had an award season for wrestling - The OC would be runaway favorites for Busts of the Year.
> 
> They couldn't make them a bigger joke if they tried.


They should have gone to AEW
They are back to being jobbers again


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Guys who cant get over shouldn't be on television. This is embarrassing. Imagine being on national television every week and literally no one giving a shit about you


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> If they had an award season for wrestling - The OC would be runaway favorites for Busts of the Year.
> 
> They couldn't make them a bigger joke if they tried.




If it weren’t for Orton the Revival would be worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Has the OC won a match in the last 3 weeks?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can Heyman please stop pushing Cedric?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL hopefully AOP curbstomp these Viking geeks


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Cesaro is all for kids getting beat up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should have gone to AEW
> They are back to being jobbers again


This is how they sucker them in to re-signing contracts.

Sasha, Rusev (never got a one on one title.match, even complained about his on Twitter and is suddenly getting one) Anderson and Gallows are all suckers for falling for it.

These are 2 weeks pushes, they'll be locked in and miserable for the rest of their contracts.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice pop for Cesaro. Dude is awesome.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tons of Charly segments tonight :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Battle of the bald people!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricochet talking about "size and big"
:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JRL said:


> Cesaro is all for kids getting beat up.


Isnt Dom like 18 or 21


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Charly getting a lot of air time tonight... :yes


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ricochet is the worrrrrsssssssttttttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The second hour has been meh, theres no one to care about really.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like a Sheamus return is coming.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Charley Caruso is so BADDDDDD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> This is how they sucker them in to re-signing contracts.
> 
> Sasha, Rusev (never got a one on one title.match, even complained about his on Twitter and is suddenly getting one) Anderson and Gallows are all suckers for falling for it.
> 
> These are 2 weeks pushes, they'll be locked in and miserable for the rest of their contracts.


And they never learn because they see it happen to others over and over again.

Its mind boggling Vince has the bullet club in WWE and does nothing with them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Second hour has been a flop.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> And The Rock as well lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> WWE makes me hate tag team wrestling.


Tag team wrestling doesn't exist in WWE. It's piss break.

Really need a Tag Team Revolution, they'll probably rip it off from AEW once The Bucks, Licha Bros. and Revival generate buzz and receive plaudits.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TALENT SHOULD NOT BE MAKING FUCKIN MATCHES WHENEVER THEY WANT 

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I feel like a Sheamus return is coming.




I’ll be down with that if it leads to him and Cesaro destroying Ricochet


Does Joe have a storyline right now or did he get forgotten in the Roman shit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh a Flipochet match...time for a break.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Isnt Dom like 18 or 21


Isn't he training with the WWE too? I mean it's not like Dominic is a kid off the streets.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Leaked script of tonight's show...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I’ll be down with that if it leads to him and Cesaro destroying Ricochet
> 
> 
> Does Joe have a storyline right now or did he get forgotten in the Roman shit?
> ...


Pretty much. Joe was in the begining of the Roman storyline shit, but has been wrote off of it. He currently has nothing going on.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Flipochet should never, ever talk. He's so horrible at it. But his match comes at a good time, gotta do the dishes anyways.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So does the HIAC card still only have 3 matches on it? Are they actually gonna announce anymore? :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> Tag team wrestling doesn't exist in WWE. It's piss break.
> 
> Really need a Tag Team Revolution, they'll probably rip it off from AEW once The Bucks, Licha Bros. and Revival generate buzz and receive plaudits.


Yep. They're gonna scramble to make it look like they care about their tag teams just like they scramble with everything else. AEW was the best thing that could've happened to wrestling. Competition is good.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ass blasting geek ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

To think in a few weeks Raw is going to look worse than this.

There's a dearth of credible uppercard/main eventers in this company and it's only getting worse as they're going out of their way to kill the ones they have.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Ass blasting geek ass
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yo, I wonder if he ever asked Kacy to slip a finger in :ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CESARO pants 
:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro wrestling in capris :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesaro is aother who should go to AEW


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Why is Cesaro wearing flood pants?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate Cesaro's pants haha.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep Drunk Flair and ill be happy.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Yo, I wonder if he ever asked Kacy to slip a finger in :ha




She’s the one who took the video I thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Is Hogan coming back out? If not, definitely looks like there is no reason for me to turn it back on.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro saved Ricochets life right there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> So does the HIAC card still only have 3 matches on it? Are they actually gonna announce anymore? :lol


I was just thinking this lol. SD is already a stacked show so there will probably be no announcements there. They're gonna announce a bunch of random shit through social media lol. All those people who bought live tix have no idea wtf they bought tix to lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Leaked script of tonight's show...


 I'm following from here and Twitter.

It sounds like a complete shit show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> She’s the one who took the video I thought
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I didn't see the video (thank god) I just assumed it was self shot :maury


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why the fuck is cesaro in that shit


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cesaro, those pants don't work for you man.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Is Hogan coming back out? If not, definitely looks like there is no reason for me to turn it back on.




You missed the Vikings and the announcer you made a thread about started talking about larping (I’m not kidding)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao I forgot this was the go home show.

Are they going to do AJ vs Cedric on PPV again :lmao

3 fucking matches less than 6 days out.

No WWE title match on the card either.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

West coast pop


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I didn't see the video (thank god) I just assumed it was self shot :maury




Funny enough i made that thread but never watched the video either lol. I got the gist from a Facebook group I’m in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thought Cesaro was in pajamas
:maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> I'm following from here and Twitter.
> 
> It sounds like a complete shit show.


But it is such good shit :vince5


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like Ricochet busting out the West Coast Pop.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A good first hour now we get the usual same old shit :sleep


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Has Cesaro won a match since returning?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If they wanted to do the size bully gimmick why not just use Gable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WEST COAST POP!​


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

This show is awful


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Has Cesaro won a match since returning?



He beat Ricochet once or twice during their endless feud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Poor Cesaro. My heart continues to ache for him... ?????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Has Cesaro won a match since returning?


Dont think so

Its weird how Vince love hoss's but wont push Cesaro


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This has been a forgettable Raw... I’ve forgotten nearly everything that’s happened already.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

......

This fuckin ass blaster!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I may be the only one but I'm tired of the Firefly funhouse episodes.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm guessing Bayley & Nikki won't be on


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Has Cesaro won a match since returning?


He has beaten Ricochet at least once. Back when Ricochet and he were having those matches every week on RAW. Besides that, I can't remember.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I've enjoyed the legends and Rusev returning. Corbin getting involved. Been a solid show. King on coke on the announce team helps too


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Man every time I see the Fiend now i'm just going to laugh because of those screenshots and how shook those NFL fans got :maury


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good luck to Bray on carrying this B show shit in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

i'm still convinced that 'four ropes' promo killed Cesaro's WWE push.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Man every time I see the Fiend now i'm just going to laugh because of those screenshots and how shook those NFL fans got :maury


What screenshots?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I do really wonder what non wrestling fans think when they flip channels and see Bray's Firefly Funhouse shit, they must think wrestling is fucking stupid lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Man every time I see the Fiend now i'm just going to laugh because of those screenshots and how shook those NFL fans got :maury


Lmfao people actually got scared by it?

It's a good mask but hardly creepy or scary.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So I guess Bray Wyatt will never make a live appearance again outside of when he's masked?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> What screenshots?





Ace said:


> Lmfao people actually got scared by it?
> 
> It's a good mask but hardly creepy or scary.


Credit goes to @bradatar for the screenshots but here.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Ace said:


> Lmfao people actually got scared by it?
> 
> It's a good mask but hardly creepy or scary.


A fat man wearing a silly mask is hardly scary:laugh:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor rambling rabbit dies every week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The rating for the 3rd is going to be brutal.

Dud second hr, Cedric and a downgraded UC title match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm guessing Bayley & Nikki won't be on


:batista3


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Credit goes to @bradatar for the screenshots but here.


Amazing


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Credit goes to @bradatar for the screenshots but here.


Lmfao &#55357;&#56834; atleast the ones in the know are clowning on it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is scaring me for a completely different reason than they're intending.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Ace said:


> The rating for the 3rd is going to be brutal.
> 
> Dud second hr, Cedric and a downgraded UC title match.


Yup, this show's gonna drop hard. Forums lose interest rapidly too from what I've seen...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Styles doesn't have pyro, now.... Wtf.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That's right AJs music, I don't want none of this shitty, pointless match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bray would make a good Joker with that laugh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So I guess Bray Wyatt will never make a live appearance again outside of when he's masked?


I'd like to see him do live promos. Struggling to contain the Fiend. Maybe even running away while trembling in pain.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Yup, this show's gonna drop hard. Forums lose interest rapidly too from what I've seen...


Just wait until the draft and SD getgs all the top stars


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What the fuck! They didn't give AJ his pyro back?!?!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cedric is such a geek and is likely winning here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

cedric still getting the anti-pop


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Someone tell that ref to take it easy on the spray tan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedric top.of hour???
fpalm
:mj2


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Why do they keep pushing this cruiserweight?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drake the referee, I think of Mox whenever I see him cos they're friends


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant stand Cedric Alexboredom


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Why do they keep pushing this cruiserweight?


Heyman has a man crush on that boring turd


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That feels like WWE every week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nobody gives a shit about Cedric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178851735193952256


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

They should give Cedric some pyro just so he doesn't have to walk out to complete silence.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

This match and Cedric bore me so much... Imma finish this sudoku puzzle instead:quite


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

With the rabbit dead hopefully he makes his debut on AEW this week with a LIL BIT OF THE RAMBLEY


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is already a lot better than their other matches.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Going from a Ricochet match to a Cedric Alexander match :imout

This is exactly why Raw has gone downhill, boring fucks like these two getting screen time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I swear there's more ads than usual, but it's probably just feels that way.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

This weird earplug ad again...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cedric just stole the Benedryler!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful reverse DDT.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cedric isn’t even mid card unfortunately. What do lower card guys do? He should be on the R truth train 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Was that Dava Fox!?!?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

This crowd pisses me off majorly...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great improv by Styles, cause that was a botch.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Its so funny how people still freak out over near falls like anything OTHER than a finisher is gonna finish the match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad Cedric lost :clap


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AJ Styles with that phenomenal counter :mark: :mark:


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Suck it, Cedric.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Pointless time filler.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Crowd came alive for that one.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s three in a row against him for AJ right lol buried my dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Did Vic just call him _The_ Rusev?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Clean again? Damn.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really good match, another strong win for AJ.

His reign has been really solid working with guys like Ricochet and Cedric.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

prepare for a wanky street profits recap


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh no, not discount New Day again...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Whoever the fuck those two are, they are fucking irritating as shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ beats him again :lmao

What's the point in continuing this?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> What the fuck! They didn't give AJ his pyro back?!?!


They blew the budget on Alexa


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lacey looks like she escaped from a circus in that skirt lol :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GOAT Lacey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey :mark:


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Holy fuck this show is awful


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lacey Evans: Ratings Killer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they really only have 3 matches for HIAC? :lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

vince must be high as hell on lacey


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> So they really only have 3 matches for HIAC? :lol


AJ vs Cedric part 7 will be confirmed later this week.

I really don't know if they can do a Brock match on Friday and then have him defend on Sunday.

There's no rematch clauses and I can't see them giving Brock a random defence for HIAC, he's not main eventing either.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> So they really only have 3 matches for HIAC? :lol


I was thinking the same thing haha


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Good, a Lacey/Natty match to really kill the ratings...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> So they really only have 3 matches for HIAC? :lol


They are blowing their loads for these debut nights and the PPV has suffered because of that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lacey Evans? Now? Fuck off lol :nikkilol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mox Girl said:


> So they really only have 3 matches for HIAC?


I guess they're waiting till after Friday to put Kofi in a match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lacey Evans? Now? Fuck off lol :nikkilol


Breather for the main event.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lacey Evans! :mark


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> So they really only have 3 matches for HIAC? :lol


Hell in a Cell is a shitty PPV concept. Shocked it has lasted this long.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Styles / Alexander unsurprisingly killed it. :clap Too bad Ced is probably gonna tread water for God knows how long after this.

If 'Tez and Dawkins don't regain the belts this Wednesday, I'll be disappointed if they keep getting pigeonholed into the hype men role on RAW.

But nevermind that shit, mai tradcon waifu Lacey is here. <3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's pathetic that they only have 3 matches announced for the PPV with less than a week to go.

Imagine having tickets for the show and the company more concerned about the weekly TV.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I will lol if Nattie beats Lacey again


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lacey yells SHUT UP to a completely quiet crowd LOL.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That couldve busted Nattie open the hard way, they're lucky that spot worked out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That horny guy chanting Lacey :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Its so funny how people still freak out over near falls like anything OTHER than a finisher is gonna finish the match



Which is why wrestling as a whole needs to be broken down and rebuilt, not to cover it up with more LED screens.


Wrestling needs to go back to it's roots, where a closed fist is a illegal heel move, a DDT is a finisher, and don't do the stale format of a match. Scale back on the super 500 flip moves, you are having the audience desensitized to the crazy moves when every match consists of them.

They need a bunch of finishes to matches that don't involve the 'KO' move. Not every match needs a Mortal Kombat fatality. Have a guy beat by a suplex or some shit. Sell the fact that people get tired throughout a match and a basic body slam can knock the wind out of you.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That shot of Brock in the graphic, wouldn't want to see that coming after me on a dark night. He's much scarier than Bray Wyatt could ever be LOL.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well was gonna turn the show off because I could honestly care less about Rollins vs Rusev but Lesnar is coming back out so guess I will stay for at least that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

More Lesnar? At least give him the fuckin mic, enough of Heyman


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Which is why wrestling as a whole needs to be broken down and rebuilt, not to cover it up with more LED screens.
> 
> 
> Wrestling needs to go back to it's roots, where a closed fist is a illegal heel move, a DDT is a finisher, and don't do the stale format of a match. Scale back on the super 500 flip moves, you are having the audience desensitized to the crazy moves when every match consists of them.
> ...


100% agree


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Which is why wrestling as a whole needs to be broken down and rebuilt.


But Foley got back up, man!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

John Cena really is that dude.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena’s absence is really felt on these shows


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good shit Cena


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Is Rey injured or something? Wonder why they cancelled the match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock should be supsended for pulling a fan over the barricade.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Paul is fucking awesome on the mic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The AEW thread with a hr less is almost guaranteed to do better numbers on here than the Raw premiere.

Not that it means anything.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Brock Lesnar's minority assault tour continues this Friday.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> But Foley got back up, man!


Yeah everybody is trying to top this ever since. 


The reason it was special is because it doesn't happen 5 times a night.

Now with the 'indie' takeover, where you do 50 finisher-like moves a match and jump off the rope like you're blinking, wrestling is so desensitized.

I do blame the fans though. They supported the indie way of wrestling, and now it's taken over the big companies.

And people wonder why it doesn't draw anymore. You've seen 1 crazy Young Bucks ladder match, why the need to watch anything else? They booked everything you need to see in 1 match.

The fact that Meltzer props this shit up and criticize the past, I have no clue what he's thinking. Workrate bro!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sarah is shook :lol


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

How many times is Heyman gonna say Fox, lol.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

There’s the constant “you see!......” that’s in every boring promo


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Surely Rey is gonna roll up on Friday and cost Brock the title for attacking his son right?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

maria circa 2005-2006 was a hot piece


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Banks is such an awful promo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably Vince :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Vince is back! >


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Those match graphics are dope.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Vinces limo gonna blow up again?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Heyman is always spoiling shit. I thought Kofi had a chance. :denirolol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

who dat


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hopefully Becky/Sasha’s HIAC Match is better than that travesty Charlotte and Sasha had 3 Years Ago.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

candice-wrestling said:


> Surely Rey is gonna roll up on Friday and cost Brock the title for attacking his son right?


100%


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

10 min world title match...

Enjoy RuRu, I hope you didn't sign that renewal before the show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heel Sasha is hot af :homer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Is that John Morrison inside the limo?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Is Vinces limo gonna blow up again?


Never say never in wwe haha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Vince in the building!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Heyman is always spoiling shit. I thought Kofi had a chance. :denirolol


Kofi could throw the entire pancake factory and there is not a chance in hell that he is winning this Friday.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JRL said:


> Brock Lesnar's minority assault tour continues this Friday.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Are people gonna bow if it's Vince?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully its Conor McGregor


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought that ladder match was gonna be on HIAC...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

candice-wrestling said:


> Surely Rey is gonna roll up on Friday and cost Brock the title for attacking his son right?


Better do an Eddie roll up:









And Brock can show up on SD like:


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

candice-wrestling said:


> Surely Rey is gonna roll up on Friday and cost Brock the title for attacking his son right?


If so I hope Dominick appears in the crowd or something wearing a neckbrace or possibly a full aluminum monster body brace to sell the beating.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Rusev getting jobber entrance in a world title match smh


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

bailey looks like an orange ****** in that graphic


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rollins vs Rick Rude!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> maria circa 2005-2006 was a hot piece


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Rusev with the jobber entrance really sells the fact that he has no chance here.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Punk_316 said:


> bailey looks like an orange ****** in that graphic


She is


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I ike how Rusev can just show up and demand a title shot and get one


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

No pyro for Seth :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What did Rusev do to deserve a title match?

This is why AEW's ranking system shits all over WWE's 'oh you showed up tonight, you get a title shot!'.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can we let Rusev win this so there’s hope of Bray winning at HiAC please


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems like way too much stuff setup for this Friday. Will it be enough for a two hour show?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth gets pyro twice and AJ doesn't get pyro :lauren:fuckthis


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

So it'll be a run in? Or is the dude just sitting out there in the limo lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Probably Vince :lol





MetalKiwi said:


> Vince is back! >


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Did they say Rusev is 138 kilos? That's like 305 lbs. No way is he that heavy now with his slimmer physique.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Remember when Alex Wright got a title shot against Hollywood Hogan just cause WCW felt like it? No, oh.............


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What did Rusev do to deserve a title match?
> 
> This is why AEW's ranking system shits all over WWE's 'oh you showed up tonight, you get a title shot!'.



Became an American citizen


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

What if Punk is in the limo ?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I struggled to watch one hour of this. After watching AEW PPVs the last few months, WWE's style is unbearable.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Just getting caught up, wow a lot of people just complain no matter what, I thought this was a good show! The only thing I will add though is that as soon as I see those street profits I can't even reach for the remote fast enough to get them off of my screen, what is the point of them commenting on the show??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wait was that a botch with The Fiend graphic lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> I thought that ladder match was gonna be on HIAC...


It might as well be. Smackdown sounds packed enough as it is.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Became an American citizen



"Rusev is an American now? He can speak American now! Give him a push damn it!" :vince3


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

JRL said:


> Did they say Rusev is 138 kilos? That's like 305 lbs. No way is he that heavy now with his slimmer physique.


Muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Wait was that a botch with The Fiend graphic lol


Nah they are making it really obvious that that he is interfering. Lawler said he was "here" on commentary right before that.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Seems like way too much stuff setup for this Friday. Will it be enough for a two hour show?


Of course it will be enough. Less Time = Less Filler which is something RAW still hasn’t learned and probably never will as long as they’re on USA.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Nah they are making it really obvious that that he is interfering. Lawler said he was "here" on commentary right before that.


I dont understand the point of that. Why would they spoil what is supposed to be booked as a "surprise" attack? First Lawler then the early graphic lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Dio guy sounds like Byron lol, for a moment I thought he was him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I truly appreciate the fact that WWE spent all this money on the bright lights, to take away from the fact that their entire product is rotten to the core, with the basic booking being thrown out the window in favor of random guys getting title shots. 

Why even have titles if they are not prestigious enough to have contenders? Why even have matches then? Why are you even showing wrestling matches? 

This shit sucks, I don't see how anyone can talk it up. 2 more days.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I dont understand the point of that. Why would they spoil what is supposed to be booked as a "surprise" attack?


Well, there is no rhyme nor reason to what they do.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jerry Lawler 25 years ago: Making jokes about Bret Hart's parents being so old, the "dead sea was then known as the sick sea."

Jerry Lawler 2019: Happy Wife, Happy Life.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lawler is being way too blatant about the Fiend right now.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

So this season premiere has been atrocious


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE VIPER RANDY ORBIN


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Rollins vs Rick Rude!


:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> Muscle weighs more than fat.


True, but they bill Drew at 265 and that dude is jacked. Rusev just doesn't seem like a 300 pounder currently. Oh well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hate Seth's weak ass suicide dives, he literally gave Rusev two little baby pushes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope the person in the limo is Seth's middle school science teacher.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>





Baron trying to be cast in the next Game of Thrones spinoff.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bobby Lashley :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

It's the Fiend Bobby Lashley!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great.... it's Bob.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lashley!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's...........it's..........it's..........it's Christian! Or Lashley..............






TBH, I'm kind of glad to see Lashley. Beast.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bob is here

Hi Bob


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#ALMIGHTY!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE fucking up lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

no reaction for baby lashley


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit. Lana got Blacked.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana getting the BBC now :lol :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Oh yay, boring Lashley


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston


WWE stay WWE.

What a fresh start :cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE is so dumb


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lashley just looked a right cunt then


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lana has shacked up with Bob LMAO :lmao

Poor Rusev!


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Oh yay, trash Lana. fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cheating angles in wrestling be wild lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Jeez, Lana really giving it her all with this kissing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

She gettin that BBC lovin :kobelol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lana got...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rusev officially a jacked up newly American cuck.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"Tonsil Hockey" Good call, King. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Lana been getting the BBC

Blacked.Com scene to be released soon


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Classy :laugh:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth 'The Man's Man' Rollins

Maria's bitch

and now

Rusev the cuck



WWE World Wimp Entertainment


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL. But I'll give it to Lashley, he made that entrance delay as non cringey as possible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its going to go off the air before they finish bc of that fuck up lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Lana pulls off her mask to reveal she was the Fiend.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ya'll got any of that over booking?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray confirmed losing?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

First Adele now Lana , BLACKED


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

NEW RAW SEASON PREMIERE


SAME OLD SHIT


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

RAW is trash


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bray should have gone for Lana


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AEW AEW AEW AEW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Yup, that officially confirms that Bray is losing. Wonderful.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestlers are a weird bunch man. They just love "hey can you make out with my woman" storylines.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt loses yet again.

Fire this guy. I'm done caring.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Bray confirmed losing?


Probably. When's Balor due back?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Yay, more funny Seth gifs!


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

That ending was comedy gold. I laughed out loud there.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

What the fuck is happening


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretty good episode, but didn't meet expectations. Last 6 minutes or so were a mess.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL what a complete and utter mess :lmao


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lana got BLACKED


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao that was AWESOME


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Rusev sees someone kissing his wife and he just stands there watching it happen?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The hotel will be interesting tonight, indeed. lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao did RuRu really let some dude make out with his wife on live TV.

What is it with this company and cucking their wrestlers.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, the Rusev/Rollins match I guess ended about as well as I could've hoped for. Maybe? 

What makes the whole thing even worse is Lashley and Lana were making out for like a minute or so and Rusev just stood there and just watched. 

I guess this all explains that stache though.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

That was the greatest ending to RAW ever

Absolutely none of that made sense

We go from Bob and Lana BLACKED RAW with voyeurs Orton and King Corbin to Bray showing Seth what Lana's throat felt like after last night when she was BLACKED RAW by Bob

All in the space of 30 seconds


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It was also so awkward when Bob was pointing to the back and nobody came out so he did it again until finally Lana's music hit :lol It ruined it entirely hahaha.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

That's the 2nd segment where loads of shit was randomly shoe horned in.

Rusev is surely done? He's going to the indies.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There was a lot of tongue action and ass grabbing there. Damn Rusev lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> So Rusev sees someone kissing his wife and he just stands there watching it happen?


That's what I was thinking, dude that was like full on making.out.for a minute.

Lmfao, c'mon dude. go beat his ass.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wasn’t that Lashley/Lana/Rusev segment the most cringe thing to watch?  I’m interested to see what’ll happen next, but still so cringe. Lashley hadn’t a clue what to do because they missed their cue sending Lana out and playing her music. And then that weird hug to start it off, awkwardly lifting her leg up, the works! 

But I liked it


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

rusev v mike kanellis incoming


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178867047524110338


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Imagine being a fan.

"Oh boy, what a shocker. Lana kiss Lashley, she hurt Rusev. Rusev cry, I cry. But Rusev strong, he get you Bobby Lashley. Can't wait to tune in next week to see Rusev."

Meanwhile people with brain cells left sees this:

Rusev got the Chappelle cuck situation.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> Bray Wyatt loses yet again.


We knew that well before the match was even made. Don't know why you still had any hope left for it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There was a lot of tongue action and ass grabbing there. Damn Rusev lmao


Ikr man that was brutal.

RuRu go cucked so hard.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Okay I was honestly entertained by the Lashley return thing, but damn Lana is such a hoe she really gave it all with that kiss lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Corbin was just standing there playing pocket pool as he watched Lana and Lashley make out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If Lashley can turn cucking dudes into a gimmick!

Maria's baby, Lana AND Mickie James


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im super turned on right now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> We knew that well before the match was even made. Don't know why you still had any hope left for it.


I didn't. I was just waiting for the official confirmation.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a lot more explicit than I expected, Lana definitely got


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> Ikr man that was brutal.
> 
> RuRu go cucked so hard.


I kinda felt bad for Rusev like damn thats your wife bro, kayfabe or not lol they were essentially having soft interracial sex up there and he was watching for like a minute straight lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> RuRu go cucked so hard.


Rusev's manhood got machka'd


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The #CuckEra of WWE is well and truly upon us


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> If Lashley can turn cucking dudes into a gimmick!
> 
> Maria's baby, Lana AND Mickie James


I'd watch. I like Lashley and don't like this roster. So cuck them lames.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

sounds sophisticated


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I just want to know who Rusev pissed off. First Dolph...now Lashley. Dude can't catch a break. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That has to be the most wtf finish to Raw in history.

Felt like I was watching cuck porn video that also had some horror.



prosperwithdeen said:


> I kinda felt bad for Rusev like damn thats your wife bro, kayfabe or not lol they were essentially having soft interracial sex up there and he was watching for like a minute straight lol


Ikr I would have never okayed that.

They've got to be on the way out.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There was a lot of tongue action and ass grabbing there. Damn Rusev lmao


Maybe Rusev will do the same to Maria? IDK cause that was ALOT of ass grabbing and tongue action like you said, so WWE better go all out with whatever there planning with this story now and Rusev better not look like a chump in the end, also why do this with Lashley? I think King Corbin would've been more epic.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> That has to be the most wtf finish to Raw in history.
> 
> Felt like I was watching cuck porn video that also had some horror.


Vince new creative team is a bunch of gimmick porn directors.

"THE FIEND CHOKES ROLLINS WHILST LASHLEY AND LANA MAKE OUT WITH RUSEV WATCHING!"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev's gonna need to (attempt to) kill Lashley next week to make up for that. Then again, I guess I knew Rusev was going to be getting buried again sooner or later. Was just a matter of when.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> That has to be the most wtf finish to Raw in history.
> 
> Felt like I was watching cuck porn video that also had some horror.


Would have made it GOD tier if Becky ran out to help Seth only for the Fiend and Seth to start making out, and Becky having a 'fuck it' face and leave.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lashley should be the new Godfather but instead of hos hired from local strip clubs he has his harem/stable of WWE female wrestlers and talent. Cucking errrybody

Lana
Becky
Charlotte
Zelina
Renee Michelle
Alexa
etc

All the bitches on Team Bob


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Boring fucking show and another bait n switch main event.

Lesner can fuck off forever. Tired of his shit.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

it's fitting that rollins would usher-in WWE's cuck-era.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Brock Lesnar destroying Rey Mysterio and Dominic in the opening segment

- Becky Lynch post-match promo

- Seth Rollins backstage interview

- The Miz/Ric Flair/Hulk Hogan/Seth Rollins/Randy Orton/Baron Corbin/Rusev MizTV segment + attack

- Bray Wyatt Firefly Fun House segment

- Paul Heyman backstage interview

- Sasha Banks backstage promo

- Bray Wyatt choking out Seth Rollins


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Worst Rusev Day ever


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

So, just because Wyatt mouth raped Seth again, it's confirmed that he's losing?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Lana didnt want it shes a hell of an actress baybee


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Maybe Rusev will do the same to Maria? IDK cause that was ALOT of ass grabbing and tongue action like you said, so WWE better go all out with whatever there planning with this story now and Rusev better not look like a chump in the end, also why do this with Lashley? I think King Corbin would've been more epic.


That was full on, I felt uncomfortable for Rusev having to watch that.

Not in kayfabe but having to see some dude all over your wife would piss me off.



RainmakerV2 said:


> If Lana didnt want it shes a hell of an actress baybee


She was so into it lol... I hope this didn't result in them breaking up.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Damn this show started so right with Lesnar destroying Rey and his soon... and then it just got worse and worse and worse.

You guys ready for a real wrestling show this Wednesday though?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Alright_Mate said:


> Lana been getting the BBC
> 
> Blacked.Com scene to be released soon


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So now we have Seth who is a little bitch and Mike and Rusev who are cucks, WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ace said:


> That was full on, I felt uncomfortable for Rusev having to watch that.
> 
> Not in kayfabe but having to see some dude all over your wife would piss me off.


Judging by how he didn’t answer Charly’s question about Lana earlier, he probably knew something was up


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If Lana didnt want it shes a hell of an actress baybee


Lana 100% wanted it, she was into that shit bro


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that video actually was lana and rusev 

now we know for sure why she went with bob


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I wonder if Rusev likes interracial porn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was a terrible go home show.

More people are talking about Rusev being cucked than their main event feud.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> So, just because Wyatt mouth raped Seth again, it's confirmed that he's losing?


People base all their thoughts on the old booking trope of whoever goes over on TV is doing the job on PPV


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


yeah i'd have some words for bob over dat thigh raking if i were rusev

bob got himself a nice handful


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That show went off the fucking rails.

Didn't expect the last five minutes to involve the start of a Blacked.Com scene.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> She was so into it lol... I hope this didn't result in them breaking up.


She's been known to hoe it up in the past, hell remember that Rock promo he cut on her years ago...yeah wasn't bull shitting


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ace said:


> She was so into it lol... I hope this didn't result in them breaking up.


Isn't Vince on record as hating Rusev being in a relationship with Lana? Like legit hates him for it.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Seth has beaten Lesnar but Bray Wyatt has him scared shitless?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Seth has beaten Lesnar but Bray Wyatt has him scared shitless?


lesnar didnt face fuck seth multiple times

that was bob


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I feel for RuRu, I guess he's told them he's not re-signing and this is their way of burying him?

No way any man would have okayed that segment.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> People base all their thoughts on the old booking trope of whoever goes over on TV is doing the job on PPV


Seth got the last laugh on Lesnar before WrestleMania and he still went over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I would rather quit than let them do that segment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lana is hot AF I gotta watch that ass grabbing again at some point, was pretty much the beginning of a porno scene


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ok semi serious time that was way less risque than shit that happened all the time from ~1998 to ~2008


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> People base all their thoughts on the old booking trope of whoever goes over on TV is doing the job on PPV


It's not because he went over on the go home show. It's because he went over on THE ENTIRE BUILD. I don't think you can name me a feud where a challenger has beaten the champion up every single week, the champion is pissing himself, he's crying, everything looks like the challenger is unstoppable, and the challenger wins. Can you find me ONE example? Not where it happened 3 out of 4 weeks and one week the champion gave the challenger a clothesline out of the ring and the challenger laughed it off. EVERY. SINGLE. FUCKING. WEEK. Beaten. Beaten. Beaten. Beaten.

It's not happening. 

And on top of that, they have already set up Brock vs Seth for Survivor Series. It's set up, Seth directly addressed Brock. That's the match. And if THAT wasn't enough, Seth Rollins is representing HULK HOGAN in Saudi Arabia. They're not gonna have the captain of Hulk Hogans team at Crown Jewel doing a job ANY time soon. And even on top of THAT, Braun Strowman was taken out by Bray Wyatt last week, and was NOWHERE to be seen this week. Braun is interfering and costing Bray the title. 

There is no chance of a Fiend title win. None. Anybody who denies that at this point is fooling themselves and plugging their ears because they don't want to look at the evidence. 100% of the evidence says Seth is winning. Not 50%, not 75%, 100%. There is NO crack in the door.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Isn't Vince on record as hating Rusev being in a relationship with Lana? Like legit hates him for it.


Maybe he's trying to save him lol, like "see how much of a whore she is she's willing to make out with anyone" idk this is so strange.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lana is hot AF I gotta watch that ass grabbing again at some point, was pretty much the beginning of a porno scene


It was dude, that's why it was so uncomfortable.

How on Earth did Rusev and Lana okay it?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Not gonna lie, I'd watch.

Though, can we cut out the part where Rusev is crying in the corner.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd watch.
> 
> Though, can we cut out the part where Rusev is crying in the corner.


also can we cut out randy and corbin watching 

and cut out seth getting raped in the bathroom


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> It was dude, that's why it was so uncomfortable.
> 
> How on Earth did Rusev and Lana okay it?


I was shaking my head at Rusev the whole time lol, there's no way he's ok with this being a man watching his wife get blacked like that


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kratosx23 said:


> It's not because he went over on the go home show. It's because he went over on THE ENTIRE BUILD. I don't think you can name me a feud where a challenger has beaten the champion up every single week, the champion is pissing himself, he's crying, everything looks like the challenger is unstoppable, and the challenger wins. Can you find me ONE example? Not where it happened 3 out of 4 weeks and one week the champion gave the challenger a clothesline out of the ring and the challenger laughed it off. EVERY. SINGLE. FUCKING. WEEK. Beaten. Beaten. Beaten. Beaten.
> 
> It's not happening.
> 
> ...


A dude just got got cucked on live television with his wife making a softcore porn right in front of his eyes and you're still sulking over a result of some title match.

Get a grip and see the real newsworthy story here.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

This is Rusev’s karma for beating up all those Black Wrestlers when he first debuted LMAO


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> A dude just got got cucked on live television with his wife making a softcore porn right in front of his eyes and you're still sulking over a result of some title.match.
> 
> Get a grip and see the real newsworthy story.


I am seeing the real story. I do not care one fucking iota what happens to Rusevs marriage, in kayfabe or in real life.

Bray Wyatt vs Seth Rollins at HIAC is the only talking point I care about. That's it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That shit honestly turned me on so much. Lana is one of the hottest woman ever to me.

I might have to edit my sig soon. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'd Black her :draper2


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Team Hogan looks like absolute shit so far. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

You got the biggest crybaby in the company, pissing his pants and screaming, and the biggest cuck ever, who does nothing but stand there and cry while his wife makes out with another man. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

heyman sure loves his beta cucks and hos


----------



## Ryder92 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ace said:


> prosperwithdeen said:
> 
> 
> > Lana is hot AF I gotta watch that ass grabbing again at some point, was pretty much the beginning of a porno scene
> ...


Because she is a slut.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Stormbringer said:


> I'd Black her :draper2


*So would I, and SHE KNOWS IT!* 

(My messages to her weren't that dirty though, lol. Thank you, Twitter.)


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Hopefully, Mr. Freeze showed up after RAW went off the air and was all... 










He would feel right at home with that craziness.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Can't wait for wednesday.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Vince clearly has issues. He seems to love to book a number of his male performers as beta cucks. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a kink of his and he probably, back in the day, had Ahmed Johnson bang Linda in front of him because it was GOOD SHIT. LOL


----------



## Ryder92 (Jul 24, 2018)

Strange white millennials get off on this sort of thing. Plenty of those in the audience. That’s likely why they do it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> Vince clearly has issues. He seems to love to book a number of his male performers as beta cucks. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a kink of his and he probably, back in the day, had Ahmed Johnson bang Linda in front of him because it was GOOD SHIT. LOL


 Vince just discovered cuck porn and its become his biggest fetish.

Asuka might get a push if he discovers hentai and JAV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ryder92 said:


> Strange white millennials get off on this sort of thing. Plenty of those in the audience. That’s likely why they do it.


Don't act like you didn't like it. Any straight guy would have liked watching Lana in that scene.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

rexmundi said:


> Vince clearly has issues. He seems to love to book a number of his male performers as beta cucks. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a kink of his and he probably, back in the day, had Ahmed Johnson bang Linda in front of him because it was GOOD SHIT. LOL


All while he's holding the camera screaming "What A Maneuver!!!!"


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ace said:


> Vince just discovered cuck porn and it's become his biggest fetish.
> 
> Asuka might get a push if he discovers hentai and JAV.


Actually JR had to show him Asian porn before he would hire Gail Kim. :draper2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

'It's _raining _men' will become Lana new theme tune.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That ending with Wyatt and Rollins! :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> Vince just discovered cuck porn and its become his biggest fetish.
> 
> Asuka might get a push if he discovers hentai and JAV.


You're assuming he finds Asians attractive, which he doesn't. In fact he's as far opposite as possible.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lana was really committed, I feel so bad for RuRu.

Imagine seeing your wife full out frenching some dude and him grabbing her ass.

dude if they never told him that was going to happen and just told him to stand there and react :lmao


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

1st hour - Oh, shit... they are FINALLY doing something.
2nd hour - Fuck, is it only me or the show is becoming a little bit stale?
3rd hour - Nvm, its the same old shit.

Well...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is Bray going to french kiss Becky and get to third base with her while Seth cowers in fear in the ring next week?

We're truly living in the age of beta cucks.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

That Lashley-Lana thing was just gross. If I were Rusev and Lana, I'd quit before agreeing to such a thing.

Brock's beatdown on Rey and Dominic was pretty awesome. Everyone played their part well, even the announcers. I actually hated Brock for a minute there.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

We are actually getting a pissing contest on twitter over whose penis is getting the least amount of play from their own wife? What fucking hell is this?

I'll take Luger cucking Sting with Mongo or whatever over this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kratosx23 said:


> You're assuming he finds Asians attractive, which he doesn't. In fact he's as far opposite as possible.


 I'll be honest, I don't really care either way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At this point, I don't even know if I do.


----------



## Ryder92 (Jul 24, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Ryder92 said:
> 
> 
> > Strange white millennials get off on this sort of thing. Plenty of those in the audience. That’s likely why they do it.
> ...


Do you think there is any black guy that would see a white guy and a black women make out and then run to a porn site to watch a white guy/bw scene? 

It isn’t likely.

Pretty much only white male millenials.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

christ what a shit show. cant wait for nxt and aew.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ryder92 said:


> Do you think there is any black guy that would see a white guy and a black women make out and then run to a porn site to watch a white guy/bw scene?
> 
> It isn’t likely.
> 
> Pretty much only white male millenials.


Ahhh thats what you meant. I thought you were trying to say that only strange men in general would have enjoyed the segment lol interpreted that wrong


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Apparently Corbin's throne broke during Raw, which is why he was standing up during the main event :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178875576280604674
I don't know why but Randy laughing at him amuses me so much haha.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

For a show that was a premiere, this sure did jack shit. No status changes, No belt changes, hell even the advertised matches were either underwhelming or non existent. Failure all around. Smackdown better be good.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

If that's indicative of WWE's direction, I like AEW's chances -- especially that ABORTION of a finish.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

That ending was all over the damn place.

IT'S A UNIVERSAL TITLE MATCH!

NO WAIT!

ORTON AND CORBIN ARE WATCHING AND MIGHT INTERFERE!

NO WAIT!

BOBBY LASHLEY WAS IN THE LIMO (I GUESS?), AND HE'S FUCKING LANA!!!

NO WAIT!

FIEND MAKES SETH HIS BITCH AGAIN!!!

That Brock segment was fucking killer though. When you're paying someone a boatload of money and only use him part-time, his appearances have to be BIG and create water cooler TV. That beatdown on Rey and his kid has people talking and likely will for weeks, and there's gotta be some story for that in the near future.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestlefire said:


> If that's indicative of WWE's direction, I like AEW's chances -- especially that ABORTION of a finish.


I don't like their chances. WWE has been shit for decades, nobody goes to an alternative. It never happens. It happened ONE time and only one time, and the only reason for that is because the other promotion stole the biggest wrestler in the history of the industry and did something with him that had never been done before or even fathomed. AEW does not have the biggest wrestler in the history of the industry. Hell, they don't even have any of the top 5 biggest wrestlers TODAY. All they have is a couple WWE guys, which we've seen TNA have thousands of, it never did anything, and Moxley and Jericho aren't even top WWE guys, they're middle of the pack, pseudo main eventers, and the rest of the roster sucks and is filled with GEEKS, and I don't just mean geeks in terms of jobbers. I mean these absolute geek wrestlers are even more guilty of being perpetrators of the Indy style that has killed wrestling than some of the guys in WWE are. Orange Cassidy is downright offensive to any wrestling fan who cares about the industry, not to mention the Bucks and their 105 lb physiques doing a move called the "Meltzer driver". Gods sake, this is what wrestling has come to. :no:


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

These endings are a complete clusterfuck. King Corbin and Orton standing on the stage while Rusev is facing Rollins in a Universal title match and out comes Bobby Lashley making out with Rusev's wife while The Fiend comes in and attacks Rollins...

I don't watch anymore and just happened on this clip on YT. Wtf is even happening? Lmao


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Better do an Eddie roll up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love that ?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Worst Raw in........................ memory.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

The first hour was brilliant. Pyro, Bork and a new team.

Then it, as usual, went to shit.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol at that ending of the RAW's season premiere. What on Earth was that? You had three fricken different conflicts going on there. First with a Universal Title match going on between Rollins/Rusev. Orton and King Corbin watch from afar on the entrance ramp because they are members of Team Flair set up from earlier in the show. Then Bobby Lashley makes his return from injury and somehow gets to make out with Lana and Rusev just watches from the ring. Then the Universal Title match never got a finish because surprise, The Fiend comes out to put the Mandible Claw on Rollins. So much insanity.

Speaking of insanity, the opening segment with Brock Lesnar destroying Rey Misterio and Dominic was pretty sick. Dominic took those bumps like a pro. Trying to show Vince that he's ready someday I assume. Sasha Banks gets a win over Alexa Bliss but the match fell kinda flat. Felt like these two dont have good chemistry with each other. Not surprised AJ Styles defeated Cedric Alexander again as the WWE probably wants him to keep that Title for a while. The other thing I didnt like was seeing another Lacey Evans/Natalya match. The company is dead set on keeping Lacey Evans around. Her booking is very protected.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

cant believe how small Rey mysterio is, I assumed it was his son in there for a few moments.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

How many times can we get a 'man fights over woman' storyline. It's like the lowest form of storytelling. 'oh noes woman cheat on me, me fight grrr'

Even Princes Peach is like 'you're over doing it'


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*R.I.P. "Baby Girl" (The Roman & Renee gif). The Rock & Lana replaced it. lol*











-XERO- said:


> Changed my sig :evil


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

Well I personally thought that was a dreadful start to so called premiere week. 
It was the same complacent program with the wrong people being highlighted. 
What is it with Vince and these bore fests being pushed to the forefront??

I like Rollins as a in ring worker but he is woefully boring in any other scenario, Corbin and Evans are back to being featured strongly despite them already proving that they killed interest. Now they bring back the man that personality forgot Bobby Lashley in a new affair angle with Rusev and Lana who have long since dried up. 
Add in the same old exploitation of legends for a corrupt political regime and you have a stinker of a product moving forwards.

The so called fresh look is a generic LED set. No characteristic props or fresh look as they lead us to believe. 

In a nutshell the only changes that was made for so called premiere was... Fireworks. 

I really hope Smackdown has something about it , because RAW damn sure is as awful as ever.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> You missed the Vikings and the announcer you made a thread about started talking about larping (I’m not kidding)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pathetic. Im not scrolling back through but were people defending it?


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2003)

hypnobitch said:


> Well I personally thought that was a dreadful start to so called premiere week.
> It was the same complacent program with the wrong people being highlighted.
> What is it with Vince and these bore fests being pushed to the forefront??
> 
> ...


Rollins is as good as you're going to get in that top guy spot. If he wasn't there, who would it be? Roman? Been there done that. Corbin? No thanks. Brock couldn't hold the title forever. Someone had to beat him eventually. And it's not just Rollins that makes up for a dull one-dimensional character with good in-ring work. It's a majority of the roster. They're catchphrase machines with nicknames who talk about their feelings. WWE either doesn't know how, or doesn't want to create compelling characters anymore. That's why the legends get better reactions than the current guys. Wrestlers who didn't rely heavily on their in-ring work to entertain the crowd are still able to entertain long after their in-ring ability has dwindled. It's one of the huge benefits of being a great performer over a great athlete.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178865943222505472
:lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Pathetic. Im not scrolling back through but were people defending it?


Nah, nobody was really paying attention to the shitty announcers. The pillow dude literally spoke like 5 times all night and that was one of the things he went in detail about lol.


I fell asleep after Lacey won. Kinda pissed I miss Bob going to town on Lana. I actually predicted Lashley to return last night, but I'd be lying if I thought there was any way he'd be in this kind of angle. Sucks because he can't really win this feud without burying Rusev like Kannellis.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The new intro got me pumped I always liked Skillet's music much better than the previous one's.

I enjoyed Miz TV the most though and it's obvious why, Hilarious back and forth between Flair and Hogan.

I wished Alexa had more offense in her match with Sasha that was a bad finish seriously.

Glad AJ cleaned up Cedric for good no more matches needed!

The ending was a wtf moment from me, Lana now hooked with Lashley of all people.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

The opening segment was everything.

























I didn't expect for Bliss to get pyro but I'm glad she has it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jersey said:


> The opening segment was everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bliss having pyro was overdue.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

So wwe's message to us is that their show is full of cucks? 
FINE THEN I am going to watch shows with alpha males


----------



## CTv2 (Sep 8, 2019)

Really wish I hadn't bothered staying up to watch Raw last night.
First hour was good, we got an explosive start with Brock nearly killing Rey's son who can apparently bump quite well.
Second hour was....okay, some decent wrestling but honestly nothing special.
Third hour was poor and only got worse as the main event hit, a dull Rollins/Rusev match, another cuck storyline incoming and the big build up return was Lashley?!?!?

I really hope Smackdown doesn't end up flopping this hard on Friday.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heel heat :Brock

Becky looked amazing :becky

And still... :ziggler2

That main event though... :chlol


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

I mean... Lana and Lashley proper went for it didn't they?! Damn there was no holding back.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Huge Lashley fan, but disappointed that they brought him back in an angle with Lana/Rusev. He should have come back the RAW after HIAC and attacked Rollins to set up a feud with him.



Mox Girl said:


> Apparently Corbin's throne broke during Raw, which is why he was standing up during the main event :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178875576280604674
> I don't know why but Randy laughing at him amuses me so much haha.


Hilarious. Gotta love Orton, he gives no fucks. lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178865943222505472
> :lol


They gotta stop buying them plastic throne chairs from Party City.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

So we started with Rey and his son getting Brock'd and ended with Lana getting Black'd. What a show.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I was a bit underwhelmed overall, I guess I expected too much. It was a lot better than it has been overall the past few years but it seemed to lack that buzz for me. They brought pyro back for that? 

Lesnar/Dominick was good, he destroyed the poor kid. I love Rusev but I’m kind of at that point where I wanted him to go elsewhere now to start afresh (like the people loving the reinvigorated Moxley), not that I won’t take what he is getting and I’m intrigued with the Lashley stuff. Everything seemed a little half-baked though, maybe I’m just old. But it’s weird as I’m easily excited, maybe we really are seeing SD become Vince’s new favourite son?


----------



## MattyboyAFC (Feb 23, 2006)

Raw was great. You’re never gonna get a full 3 hours of great tv. Loved pyro returning and had surprises throughout. Much improved from previous weeks.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Kratosx23 said:


> I don't like their chances. WWE has been shit for decades, nobody goes to an alternative. It never happens. It happened ONE time and only one time, and the only reason for that is because the other promotion stole the biggest wrestler in the history of the industry and did something with him that had never been done before or even fathomed. AEW does not have the biggest wrestler in the history of the industry. Hell, they don't even have any of the top 5 biggest wrestlers TODAY. All they have is a couple WWE guys, which we've seen TNA have thousands of, it never did anything, and Moxley and Jericho aren't even top WWE guys, they're middle of the pack, pseudo main eventers, and the rest of the roster sucks and is filled with GEEKS, and I don't just mean geeks in terms of jobbers. I mean these absolute geek wrestlers are even more guilty of being perpetrators of the Indy style that has killed wrestling than some of the guys in WWE are. Orange Cassidy is downright offensive to any wrestling fan who cares about the industry, not to mention the Bucks and their 105 lb physiques doing a move called the "Meltzer driver". Gods sake, this is what wrestling has come to. :no:


Found another Vince McMahon account.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Forgot to mention the ambulance siren during Alexa and Sasha's match going off abruptly actually made me think Scott Steiner was returning lol, Normally they show the ambulance taking wrestlers away during a recap or before a match or segment begins I wonder if anyone else thought this too...


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

toon126 said:


> I mean... Lana and Lashley proper went for it didn't they?! Damn there was no holding back.


Lana is into getting BLACK'ed im pretty sure she dated like strictly black dudes before she got with Rusev.


----------

